# Dark alice in wonderland party this year



## Saki.Girl

So had no idea what i wanted to do for a theme this year. Today it hit me i am going to do dark Alice in wonderland I am pretty excited 
I am going to be making a giant mushroom with a few smaller ones, 
some of the army cards, going to pick up tea cups and tea pots and of course paint them the way i want for a dark tea party which will be at a table with my grim reaper and skeleton. 
throw in some crows , 
invitations will be maybe bottles that have scrolls in them . 
be getting deck of cards and build up some displays with them . and of course some coffins, see if i can create a chaster cat 

This will definitely be Alice with a ang twist i will post up things i create for it as i go along.


----------



## pumpkinpie

I was going to do a scary tales theme last year (but we changed it to CarnEVIL)...in it I planned to do the front yard with oversized flowers, a stuffed rabbit that was dismembered by the flowers,a bloody warning on the glass door, Cheshire smile in the tree as if he was sitting on a branch, the directional path signs (this way, that way, no way, wrong way)...and a croque game set up complete with DT flamingo croque clubs...i also had thoughts of doing a large chess game...heres a link to my board http://m.pinterest.com/dawnrb/halloween-2012-scary-tales/


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I love that theme Saki.girl. So many cool ways to go with it. BTW did you pick up any of the Alice In Wonderland $10 costumes before the sale ended?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I love that theme Saki.girl. So many cool ways to go with it. BTW did you pick up any of the Alice In Wonderland $10 costumes before the sale ended?


nope i did not but that is ok i want to create my own hehe


----------



## Saki.Girl

pumpkinpie said:


> I was going to do a scary tales theme last year (but we changed it to CarnEVIL)...in it I planned to do the front yard with oversized flowers, a stuffed rabbit that was dismembered by the flowers,a bloody warning on the glass door, Cheshire smile in the tree as if he was sitting on a branch, the directional path signs (this way, that way, no way, wrong way)...and a croque game set up complete with DT flamingo croque clubs...i also had thoughts of doing a large chess game...heres a link to my board http://m.pinterest.com/dawnrb/halloween-2012-scary-tales/


totally going to do the flamingo croquet game for sure  ya i just missed out for a giant size chest set for free on Craig list so might have to cut out my own  i will check out your board cool


----------



## Paint It Black

Be sure to check out Rania's photos. She just did an event with the Queen of Hearts theme that was awesome.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Paint It Black said:


> Be sure to check out Rania's photos. She just did an event with the Queen of Hearts theme that was awesome.


cool is it in the party section ?


----------



## Paint It Black

Saki, I guess I actually saw Rania's party photos on Pinterest. Her name is Rania Peet, she has a whole "board" about it on Pinterest, (and she is also a member of HF).


----------



## Rania

Hey! I too am going to be building giant mushrooms. Maybe we can brainstorm together? 

Thanks for the shout outs guys! I DID just do a build for an Alice in Wonderland event that happened last week. It was not a dark theme but it could inspire you for sure. I built a Wonderland sign, a Cheshire cat, some abstract queens guards, a This Way That Way sign and a massive Heart as well as a room of decor. 

I just blogged about it here: http://www.stopandeattheroses.com/2013/04/a-night-in-wonderland-event-design.html
I put up a Tutorial on the Wonderland sign at my You Tube Channel.

Here are a few pics:









































I should probably put up a thread about it, but it isn't very Halloweeny.


----------



## Rania

I love those ideas by the way Saki.Girl. Alice in Wonderland is sooooo much fun to be creative with. Tie that with darkness and it doesn't get much better. I am actually trying to figure out how to incorporate what i did into my haunt somehow. Not sure I can yet. Maybe one day. I do look forward to what you come up with!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Rania, if I had an event I would hire you. I just love your designs!


----------



## Rania

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Rania, if I had an event I would hire you. I just love your designs!


Why thank you! It is all inspired by the awesome people I have met here!


----------



## Saki.Girl

cool raina 
ya i am actual not going to do blood with mine not into that but for sure a dark theam for sure I love the wonderland sign!! i was wondering how to do a cat great idea i had also thought about paper Masha but not sure yet , 
I am going to do a giant mushroom and some smaller ones i am going to do a test and see how it goes this probe sounds crazy haha but here is what i want to this is what i am trying for the shorter like 3 foot to 4 foot ones i just ordered dome diy white umbrellas from oriental trading company 
http://www.orientaltrading.com/diy-white-umbrellas-a2-56_9027.fltr?Ntt=umbella

here is my vision of trying take a card board tube it is about 4 inches wide going to use paper mache to build it up give it a look of the bottom of the mushroom and paint , then i am thinking it would be cool if you could put a red or purple light inside making the top of the mushroom glow . to do this i am going to try to make the top out of the umbrella using either fabric on it or paint it have to see then also maybe add fabric to bottom of opening of umbrella and attah to base but will see have to get them here and mess with it and see what makes it the look of a mushroom shape and not a umbrella . i will keep you posted on it they should be here next week and i will start , 
for the giant one i want to buy one of these from home depot to use as a start for the stem of mushroom 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/SAKRETE-8-in-x-48-in-Concrete-Form-Tube-200077372/100598877#.UYVUlkqhQqg

have to do more brain storming for sure  
going to go check out your blog


----------



## Rania

Yeah the umbrella makes for a really great shape to start with. And those concrete forms are a really really good idea actually. 

I'm thinking 8' and 10' tall for my shrooms. I plan to buy a spray foam system as soon as i can pull the money together and make my form out of pvc and chicken wire. That concrete form though.....hmmmmmm that might be really great.

I want to literally recreate this








I was planning on using white spandex for the underside of the shroom cap as it glows very well while staying opaque and stretches in ways that can work with a lot of needs. It is how it all attaches that is freaking me out.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

oh that would be beautiful


----------



## Saki.Girl

ya my big one i want 8 feet tall too lol ya i am thinking to do chicken wire not real sure on the big one still toying with it. got to brain storm more ya those would be awesome to have ones that look just like that


----------



## Saki.Girl

Rania said:


> I love those ideas by the way Saki.Girl. Alice in Wonderland is sooooo much fun to be creative with. Tie that with darkness and it doesn't get much better. I am actually trying to figure out how to incorporate what i did into my haunt somehow. Not sure I can yet. Maybe one day. I do look forward to what you come up with!


thanks ya it is going to be a blast. i am sure you will find away to add them to your haunt for sure  look forward to hearing and seeing about your giant mushroom too  i will post stuff here as i finish them and or think of them


----------



## GraveyardGus

A great place to get ideas is from the recent computer game "Alice: The madness returns". As I was playing it I was thinking, "damn this would give a lot of good ideas for a halloween haunt or party". Here's a link to some pics on google but I encourage you to watch the walkthoughs on youtube. For example, I remember a "level" in the game that made really cool use of ripped red drapey curtains. 








Just keep watching youtube clips until you see a cool design element that gives you a decorating idea. There's a zillion ideas to be had.

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1024&bih=439&q=alice+the+madness+returns&oq=alice+the+madness+returns&gs_l=img.3..0l10.1186.5442.0.6037.25.16.0.9.9.0.216.1980.7j5j4.16.0...0.0...1ac.1.12.img.B4tcwAqqtkA
The google pictures make it look bloodier than it really is. There is not that much blood in the game. There is lots of artistic stuff like this:









http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=alice%20madness%20returns%20walkthrough%20part%201&oq=alice%20&gs_l=youtube.1.0.35i39j0l9.69.1324.0.3842.6.6.0.0.0.0.353.1296.1j1j3j1.6.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.TPNYTFbf8go

You could probably steal some pictures from this game to make pictures on your walls. The game has these interesting interludes that are really creepy cartoons like this.









Anyway, you can tell that I really liked that game. Although I admit, it's pretty creepy visuals, I think it was very well done.


----------



## Rania

WooooooW that game is beautiful! So much artwork and inspiration!


----------



## Saki.Girl

i may need to get that game i agree it has some beautiful inspirations for sure


----------



## peeweepinson

Doing an Alice Asylum themed haunt this year, looking forward to sharing ideas! I will post what I am working on when I have a little more time.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Love the ideas Saki.Girl.! For additional inspiration, you might take a look @ TheHalloweenLady's profile for another exquisitely styled Wonderland theme. 


Outstanding work Rania  Always love your sense of style, and the execution is perfect! I hear you on the foam spray rig. I'd love to have one myself, but wow they are pricey!


Btw, the chicken wire and foam method works beautifully, and I highly recommend a layer of the movers cling wrap (similar, but thicker & wider than Glad Wrap/Saran Wrap) for a base to apply the foam to. I've been using it on some spooky trees/tree stumps I'm working on, and it works great. 


I'll post a pic a little later when the foam fully pot's (hardens) in a few hours for a demonstration, if you'd like?


edit - Lol! Your avatar is strikingly similar to mine own.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> Love the ideas Saki.Girl.! For additional inspiration, you might take a look @ TheHalloweenLady's profile for another exquisitely styled Wonderland theme.
> 
> 
> Outstanding work Rania  Always love your sense of style, and the execution is perfect! I hear you on the foam spray rig. I'd love to have one myself, but wow they are pricey!
> 
> 
> Btw, the chicken wire and foam method works beautifully, and I highly recommend a layer of the movers cling wrap (similar, but thicker & wider than Glad Wrap/Saran Wrap) for a base to apply the foam to. I've been using it on some spooky trees/tree stumps I'm working on, and it works great.
> 
> 
> I'll post a pic a little later when the foam fully pot's (hardens) in a few hours for a demonstration, if you'd like?
> 
> 
> edit - Lol! Your avatar is strikingly similar to mine own.


for sure post pics love to see . 
haha yes they are i will have to change mine to a Alice wonderland one haha


----------



## Rania

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> Outstanding work Rania  Always love your sense of style, and the execution is perfect! I hear you on the foam spray rig. I'd love to have one myself, but wow they are pricey!
> 
> Btw, the chicken wire and foam method works beautifully, and I highly recommend a layer of the movers cling wrap (similar, but thicker & wider than Glad Wrap/Saran Wrap) for a base to apply the foam to. I've been using it on some spooky trees/tree stumps I'm working on, and it works great.
> 
> 
> I'll post a pic a little later when the foam fully pot's (hardens) in a few hours for a demonstration, if you'd like?


Why thank you Raven's Hollow! I would love to see some pics, especially of that cling wrap. Cheesecloth can be pricey and rather frustrating to attach to chicken wire. My only concern would be how the foam actually adheres to it. Please do share!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Saki.Girl said:


> for sure post pics love to see .
> haha yes they are i will have to change mine to a Alice wonderland one haha



Sorry about the delay, sort of got "wrapped" up in my work, and totally gapped until the email notification. Lol! The absent minded Raven...  Aww, you didn't have to go and change your avatar, I liked it :*(





Rania said:


> Why thank you Raven's Hollow! I would love to see some pics, especially of that cling wrap. Cheesecloth can be pricey and rather frustrating to attach to chicken wire. My only concern would be how the foam actually adheres to it. Please do share!



You're most welcome Rania, Ugh, I completely understand on the cheese cloth tip. I just purchased 27 sq. yds. of it a couple of weeks ago to revamp some ghosts with, and let me just say, Amazon. Amazon, Amazon, & Amazon Prime!  $3.99 for 3 sq. yds., free shipping w/ Prime. Highly recommended! 


On the subject of whether it (spray foam) bonds to the cling wrap: No, it really doesn't bond well. Unless...you are encapsulating the object, and creating a shell of foam. Then, it's perfect. You could if you wished, split the foam shell, and remove the cling wrap entirely. Although, for our specific applications, I don't see the usefulness of doing so. After having typed out that last sentence, it just gave me an entire mind full of ideas for projects! Lol!  


OOOOH right, the pics... *sheepish grin* I'm just getting started on smoothing it out, and will be applying another coat for the bark with a idea for a technique that I'm developing. 





















One further thing, it's best if you use a heat gun lightly on the cling wrap to shrink it to the chicken wire form I've found. YMMV.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> Sorry about the delay, sort of got "wrapped" up in my work, and totally gapped until the email notification. Lol! The absent minded Raven...  Aww, you didn't have to go and change your avatar, I liked it :*(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're most welcome Rania, Ugh, I completely understand on the cheese cloth tip. I just purchased 27 sq. yds. of it a couple of weeks ago to revamp some ghosts with, and let me just say, Amazon. Amazon, Amazon, & Amazon Prime!  $3.99 for 3 sq. yds., free shipping w/ Prime. Highly recommended!
> 
> 
> On the subject of whether it (spray foam) bonds to the cling wrap: No, it really doesn't bond well. Unless...you are encapsulating the object, and creating a shell of foam. Then, it's perfect. You could if you wished, split the foam shell, and remove the cling wrap entirely. Although, for our specific applications, I don't see the usefulness of doing so. After having typed out that last sentence, it just gave me an entire mind full of ideas for projects! Lol!
> 
> 
> OOOOH right, the pics... *sheepish grin* I'm just getting started on smoothing it out, and will be applying another coat for the bark with a idea for a technique that I'm developing.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153392
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153393
> 
> 
> 
> One further thing, it's best if you use a heat gun lightly on the cling wrap to shrink it to the chicken wire form I've found. YMMV.


cool thanks for the post and no worries on the avatar haha i change all the time LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

I am excited picked up some items today for a vision for the table i will post pics when i finish it if my vision turns out LOL


----------



## Kelloween

Went thru my pinterest..this was all I had from Alice!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> View attachment 153421
> View attachment 153422
> View attachment 153423
> View attachment 153424
> View attachment 153425
> 
> 
> Went thru my pinterest..this was all I had from Alice!


Those are great. Thanks


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Hi Saki.Girl. I did a Wonderland theme two years ago. If interested I have the pics in an album on my profile page. It's a really fun theme with sooo many possibilities!


----------



## Saki.Girl

The Halloween Lady said:


> Hi Saki.Girl. I did a Wonderland theme two years ago. If interested I have the pics in an album on my profile page. It's a really fun theme with sooo many possibilities!


Cool I will go check them out .


----------



## Killamira

Hello my lovelies! Wanted to join up here on this thread as we are also doing a spin on Alice this year for our Haunt and our annual Party. Super excited to have some fellow rabbit chasers to bounce ideas off of! We've got some props in the works already and are already feeling as we are late for our very important date!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Killamira said:


> Hello my lovelies! Wanted to join up here on this thread as we are also doing a spin on Alice this year for our Haunt and our annual Party. Super excited to have some fellow rabbit chasers to bounce ideas off of! We've got some props in the works already and are already feeling as we are late for our very important date!


welcome oh man i so know the feeling lol time to kick some prop but lol


----------



## Tannasgach

Saki, I can't wait to see what you're going to do with this theme. I know it's going to be hauntingly beautiful!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Tannasgach said:


> Saki, I can't wait to see what you're going to do with this theme. I know it's going to be hauntingly beautiful!


Thank you  hoping my vision is as good live lol


----------



## moonwitchkitty




----------



## Saki.Girl

cool pics moonwitchkitty


dont you just hate waiting for paint to dry LOL but should be ready today when i get home from work  
they were yellow


----------



## Saki.Girl

Working on some flowers they are turning out cool . Loving this theam


----------



## pumpkinpie

Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok got some small flowers for my dark Alice love the look


----------



## Druidess

I have to follow this one saki. You have a great theme going this year. I'd love to do this one year. I'm enamored by the dark Alice takes. My favorite artist, Alex Pribnow has a series of "malice in underhand" paintings that I simply adore. I can't wait to see how this comes out for you! Thanks in advance for testing the waters on this one.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Great idea!!! I especially like the added leaves (they really pull it together).


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thanks guys  
I also created this center piece i will use for table. with tea cups, tea post i picked up from slavation army i even used solor lights so it will light up at night  
I will add finishing touches like some small keys hanging off it may fill the clear tea cups with something but you get the idea


----------



## moonwitchkitty

wow those look incredible


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thank you fun and easy to make


----------



## Paint It Black

clever centerpiece, Saki


----------



## Kelloween

Saki has great vision and ideas


----------



## Kelloween

I saw these on pinterest too..http://oliverosehips.blogspot.ca/2009/07/mushroom-toad-stools-and-fungi-oh-my.html


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> View attachment 153673
> 
> 
> I saw these on pinterest too..http://oliverosehips.blogspot.ca/2009/07/mushroom-toad-stools-and-fungi-oh-my.html


those are sweet 

i did a few more flowers added a little more to them


----------



## Saki.Girl

so my Alice party needed a rabbit 
here he is


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Cant wait to see what you do for the mad hatter or the cat


----------



## Saki.Girl

figured my bunny needed a friend


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonwitchkitty said:


> Cant wait to see what you do for the mad hatter or the cat



ya i have a great idea for the cat have not worked out the mad hatter yet. this weekend working on the catappiler


----------



## Saki.Girl

some mushrooms i will use on the tables


----------



## moonwitchkitty

i saw these jumbo flowers today think i am going to try to make some, i know some people who would like them 3-4 ft tall


----------



## Saki.Girl

Omg I would love them 4 ft tall for sure . I would love to find some that big


----------



## Kelloween

Tweedle Dee and Dum cupcakes 

http://pinterest.com/pin/115756652892630227/


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 153964
> View attachment 153965
> i saw these jumbo flowers today think i am going to try to make some, i know some people who would like them 3-4 ft tall


i did find this diy on giant flowers 

http://www.designsponge.com/2012/02/diy-project-giant-paper-flowers-from-ruche.html


----------



## moonwitchkitty

http://youtu.be/5SyadWXzwy8 
could make them on a grander scale


----------



## pumpkinpie

I have a few types of the larger flower diy(s) on my pinterest that we planned on using for our scary tales...but here's a great link for 4-6' tall flowers...we planned on adding teeth to the center and dripping blood (red hot glue) here's the link and a pic

http://m.designsponge.com/2012/02/diy-project-giant-paper-flowers-from-ruche.html


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here's one for a rose...might have to use PVC for the stem or chicken wire. You could also use twisted craft paper (painted green) to look like a vine and have them climbing the walls

http://greenweddingshoes.com/diy-giant-paper-rose-flower/


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok so going to make some giant flowers gothic style  just piced up this candy mold


----------



## Saki.Girl

made some butterflies for party


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I bought a giant black thorned rose from HomeGoods last year. I'm going to use it in my mad bio lab with my stung bee keepers and garden gnome. I was thinking It would fit right in with your theme though. Looks like the pink rose Pumpkinpie posted a photo of, just darker for halloween. These giant roses are a nice size for when Alice was tiny.

Those mushroom molds are perfect. Hmm. Magic Mushrooms huh? Is that a chocolate mold BTW? ....White chocolate with sprinkled cocoa powder? Pasta Pomodoro's Restaurant here uses Cacao Barry's cocoa powder Extra Brute on tiramisu _and it is to die for_. Expensive, but what a treat. Here's a link to the packaging on amazon's site.

I've also seen very nicely done meringue mushrooms. You could probably divide up the meringue and flavor it, making eating the mushrooms an interesting surprise. Baked meringue will need to be stored in a tightly sealed container as it keeps for a short period. Wasn't sure how people would respond to meringue cookies but I made meringue kisses with a Hershey's kiss inside one year for the holidays and they were well received. Simple common ingredients too for meringue.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I bought a giant black thorned rose from HomeGoods last year. I'm going to use it in my mad bio lab with my stung bee keepers and garden gnome. It would fit right in with your theme though. Looks like the pink rose Pumpkinpie posted a photo of just darker for halloween. They are a nice size for when Alice was tiny.
> 
> Those mushroom molds are perfect. Hmm. Magic Mushroom huh?


i wish we had a homegoods here . Ya the giant rose sounds sweet


----------



## Saki.Girl

started on my army cards today loving the look for the black cards they will be this design.


----------



## Saki.Girl

the design of the red deck will be 



also started my concret mushrooms whoot more pics when i finish them


----------



## Bethany

Nice! Did you see the pic I found on Pinterest & posted for you to see of the Tea Party Table? Hope so!
also found some cool ideas for other types of mushrooms to make too!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Nice! Did you see the pic I found on Pinterest & posted for you to see of the Tea Party Table? Hope so!
> also found some cool ideas for other types of mushrooms to make too!!


where did you post i did not see them


----------



## Saki.Girl

totaly amped i think i figuerd out how i am going to make my giant flowers whoot


----------



## Bethany

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lyndalu/2179731630/in/photostream/ 
the above has several different mushrooms made of concrete!
http://pinterest.com/pin/356065914259542811/
I had posted it in the Before & After thread. 
If you do Pinterest, search Mad Hatter or Alice in wonderland Lots come up.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lyndalu/2179731630/in/photostream/
> the above has several different mushrooms made of concrete!
> http://pinterest.com/pin/356065914259542811/
> I had posted it in the Before & After thread.
> If you do Pinterest, search Mad Hatter or Alice in wonderland Lots come up.


damn not sure how i missed it but thanks you for letting me know sweet


----------



## Bethany

You are Most Welcome!! 
Love seeing your creations!!


----------



## Hilda

I do a whimsy blowmold display.... and somehow this thread has my wheels spinning for a new scene using repurposed blowmolds... Ohhhhh YES! 

Rania! You ROCK girl!!

(off to do some massive repinning) LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> You are Most Welcome!!
> Love seeing your creations!!


i am hoping my vision of giant flowers truns out as good as the ones in my head LOL 

i am also going to make a skull mushroom this weekend. and finish up the ones i all ready have poured whoot pics to come


----------



## Hilda

Saki.Girl said:


> i am hoping my vision of giant flowers truns out as good as the ones in my head LOL
> 
> i am also going to make a skull mushroom this weekend. and finish up the ones i all ready have poured whoot pics to come


I can't wait to see what you do. You are very creative!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Hilda said:


> I can't wait to see what you do. You are very creative!


thank you i did not get a chance to work on them but did pick up all the supplies for them but the stem  for sure will get to them by weekend


----------



## Killamira

Today was a productive day for a day of rain. I've started the giant mushrooms with a few layers of paper mache. I've got tops started also and have a plan for my larger tops.Also the shrooms that will be used as props for pictures that the kiddos can pose with/sit on are in the works. (too large to work on inside today) We have tons of ppl bring their kiddos by the days before Halloween and take some great photos with our props and that makes me so darn happy and proud of my work! Hope you all are getting some productive days in. It's time to put a little more focus into prop building now that the garden is in. It's going to be a great summer!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Killamira said:


> Today was a productive day for a day of rain. I've started the giant mushrooms with a few layers of paper mache. I've got tops started also and have a plan for my larger tops.Also the shrooms that will be used as props for pictures that the kiddos can pose with/sit on are in the works. (too large to work on inside today) We have tons of ppl bring their kiddos by the days before Halloween and take some great photos with our props and that makes me so darn happy and proud of my work! Hope you all are getting some productive days in. It's time to put a little more focus into prop building now that the garden is in. It's going to be a great summer!
> View attachment 154707


looks great cant wait to see when you get the tops on . i still have to do my giant mushroom but waiting for us to get warm weather did get a few of my concrete mushrooms painted whoot pics soon


----------



## Saki.Girl

have not finished the 8 mushrooms i did in concrete yet but thought i would post at least one till i get the others done to post 
here it is and there is glow in the dark paint on it will see if it glows tonight lol


----------



## Killamira

Saki. that is looking fabulous! If the glow in the dark paint doesn't do what you want it to do, you can also use luminescent paints and focus a light on them when you set up. Keep up the good work! You have gotten a lot started on your haunt and it all is looking awesome. Curious as to how you are thinking of coloring them. Guess I will wait and see! I am just getting some momentum as of late and been able to pull myself out from my whosits and whatnots that keeps me covered in some sort of crafty medium!


----------



## Kelloween

Saki, did you see these? dont know how you could Halloween them..









http://pinterest.com/pin/181199584977730237/


----------



## Bethany

Those crystal mushrooms would be cool on a buffet table. 
the rate we are all going, saki will be crafting stuff until the day of.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I have see those if I could find red glass like that would look cool at Halloween. Which I am always looking for so maybe I will find some .


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here's a tutorial for mushrooms using umbrellas/paper mâché 

http://www.lauraleeburch.com/2011/01/fairytale-mushrooms/


----------



## LadySherry

Here is a pic that I took at work this week. It is the size of a dinner plate. It turned out cool when I printed it in black and white.


----------



## Saki.Girl

That is a huge mushroom . I had thought about growning some real ones in something and use for prop lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok if you have little kids at your party they might like this be easy to make thought i would share.


----------



## Kelloween

I must like your theme ..I keep finding things..lol! I like the pocket watch hanging..I know with your talent, you could make a much better one!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> I must like your theme ..I keep finding things..lol!
> 
> View attachment 154766



that is awesome and i have a bunch of cards whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok got a few more of the cement mushrooms done  
thought the chess pieces looked kinda cool on them


----------



## LadySherry

Those are so cool. I went on a search mission today for stuff to make mushrooms for my regular garden. It's going to be a long night. Lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

now to work on the bigger ones i made  just trying to figure out how to paint them  
I tell you it is so simple to make cooking spray pam to the container you want to make them in and after drys they come right out


----------



## Kelloween

those look great, I like the chess ones also!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The chess ones really work!! Love the idea.


----------



## Killamira

Looks awesome! Love the checker board too.


----------



## Killamira

I'm up to my elbows in paper mache! I better get to work if that's all


----------



## Bethany

Saki, You always do such amazing stuff!! those mushrooms are cool, especially like the chess ones. Works the chess pieces into the theme perfectly. 
So are you going to be playing White Rabbit by Jefferson Airplane in your music rotation? 

OFF TOPIC: I have this CD in storage & Play it in the buffet area. Good "lounge" music. I also listen to it while I'm decorating. I burnt me a copy minus the spooky sounds. 
http://grooveshark.com/#!/album/Halloween+Cocktail+Party/188603 I know some will find it lame, but I also have other stuff I play in the Bar.


----------



## Hilda

Those mushrooms are adorable!!!! I so wish I had seen the checkerboard pattern before I painted some.

Going with the magic mushroom theme here ~ Last week we finally threw out my husband's hideous mancave furniture... I went back out to the curb and unscrewed all the wood bun feet off it. Then made 13 whimsical mushrooms to tuck in here and there for some added storybook ambiance to our Halloween display. I know they are flat top mushrooms, but for FREE, I can live with it!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Hilda said:


> Those mushrooms are adorable!!!! I so wish I had seen the checkerboard pattern before I painted some.
> 
> Going with the magic mushroom theme here ~ Last week we finally threw out my husband's hideous mancave furniture... I went back out to the curb and unscrewed all the wood bun feet off it. Then made 13 whimsical mushrooms to tuck in here and there for some added storybook ambiance to our Halloween display. I know they are flat top mushrooms, but for FREE, I can live with it!
> 
> View attachment 154883


those are so cute love them and I agree free is a great price. the cement mushrooms are pretty cheap to make also bag of cement is only 1.99 then a big nail and some pam


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Saki, You always do such amazing stuff!! those mushrooms are cool, especially like the chess ones. Works the chess pieces into the theme perfectly.
> So are you going to be playing White Rabbit by Jefferson Airplane in your music rotation?
> 
> OFF TOPIC: I have this CD in storage & Play it in the buffet area. Good "lounge" music. I also listen to it while I'm decorating. I burnt me a copy minus the spooky sounds.
> http://grooveshark.com/#!/album/Halloween+Cocktail+Party/188603 I know some will find it lame, but I also have other stuff I play in the Bar.


Aww thanks can wait to show you the big ones i am working on. i have never heard that music i will have to Liston to it


----------



## Saki.Girl

Killamira said:


> I'm up to my elbows in paper mache! I better get to work if that's all


haha i here ya on that my caterpillar i need to finish started mushrooms so i will be back to paper Masha soon and still need to make my giant mushroom LOL


----------



## Killamira

Bethany said:


> Saki, You always do such amazing stuff!! those mushrooms are cool, especially like the chess ones. Works the chess pieces into the theme perfectly.
> So are you going to be playing White Rabbit by Jefferson Airplane in your music rotation?
> 
> OFF TOPIC: I have this CD in storage & Play it in the buffet area. Good "lounge" music. I also listen to it while I'm decorating. I burnt me a copy minus the spooky sounds.
> http://grooveshark.com/#!/album/Halloween+Cocktail+Party/188603 I know some will find it lame, but I also have other stuff I play in the Bar.


Totally my kind of crafting tunes! Awesome Bethany


----------



## Paint It Black

Hilda said:


> Those mushrooms are adorable!!!! I so wish I had seen the checkerboard pattern before I painted some.
> 
> Going with the magic mushroom theme here ~ Last week we finally threw out my husband's hideous mancave furniture... I went back out to the curb and unscrewed all the wood bun feet off it. Then made 13 whimsical mushrooms to tuck in here and there for some added storybook ambiance to our Halloween display. I know they are flat top mushrooms, but for FREE, I can live with it!
> 
> View attachment 154883


Hilda, That is Super-Cute! Great job of repurposing!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

was a busy day helping my parents but i did get this little one done


----------



## Saki.Girl

here is the top of one of my big cement mushrooms i still have to pour the base for it


----------



## Bethany

I want to do one in the Cheshire cat colors! 
Looks great !


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> I want to do one in the Cheshire cat colors!
> Looks great !


Cool it truned out . Wanted to see if people would see the Cheshire cat in it yaaaaa you did


----------



## Saki.Girl

i am going to make some glow jars to put around in yard think they will look cool with dark alice youneed to make some Killamira too






 

link http://www.intimateweddings.com/blog/diy-glow-jars-tutorial/


----------



## Saki.Girl

just ordered this book evr ything Alice: The Wonderland Book of Makes and Bakes

i will have to let know how it is. going to also use it as a prop on the goodie tabele


----------



## Killamira

I love those jars! They are on the list for this years haunt and then next year's too. We are getting married on Halloween next year and are doing a masquerade ball theme wedding/haunt/party. So I am totally siked making props for both! Today I have my third mushroom top, second giant one, out in the sunshine drying after multiple layers today. Gotta love the warm summer time temps and the ability to dry so fast! 

And yes please do let me know what you think of the book. I haven't done a whole lot of research into the tale other then watching the movies, reading the books and my general digging about. Last year we did a monster movie theme and turned the house into a haunted movie theater. There was a book I was wanting and so glad I did. Everyone loved it. (yes ppl were reading at my shindig...that's the kind of pals I have! <3) Anywho it was this one by Landis


----------



## Saki.Girl

cool looking book and way cool you are getting married on Halloween i am going to do a renew of vows on Halloween on are 13 or 19 year whoot so cool 
so how are you doing the giant mushrooms what are you using for tops i need to start mine now that we are getting sun love to have some tips from you


----------



## Saki.Girl

figured out my paint the roses red here is the first one


----------



## Saki.Girl

and a cement skull mushroom


----------



## Killamira

Hey guys! Took a weekend off to house hunt. Looks like a move may be in our future! Exciting! As far as the tops, I am building multiple forms from old garbage lids and bowls, then using paper mache to build up. I think it's my 5th layer right now. For my giant mushroom top that you can stand under, I am using this huge radio/dish/alien looking piece of old wifi techy thing for a mold. My sweets is an engineer for a internet company. I saw one and was like OMG I must at least mold that!!! So yeh, I'm just using what I have on hand. Loving your cement ones Saki. And that flower is pretty clever! Love it


----------



## Killamira

Also Congrats on the renewal! Super fun! I know I am excited for next year. We are old high school sweethearts and grew up together. <3


----------



## Saki.Girl

Hoping book comes soon and back toworking on props this weekend yaaa


----------



## Saki.Girl

got the alice in wonderland book not what i expected it all cutesie stuff i should make a dark alcie book


----------



## Saki.Girl

started my first giant flower it is not done but figuerd i would post up what i have done. I am going to be putting a glow stick in the pumkin I am makeing 10 of these plan on some skulls for centers and have a few other ideas when i get leaves and stuff added will post another pic 
A huge jack fan and tim birten so add him to my alice haunt haha


----------



## The-Dullahan

Kelloween said:


> Saki, did you see these? dont know how you could Halloween them..
> 
> View attachment 154721
> 
> 
> http://pinterest.com/pin/181199584977730237/



Well, with the addition of red LED's of course. Or small neon tubes. All that work in the automotive industry has given me all sorts of cool ways to light things up.


----------



## dawnski

I've been meaning to upload these pics for sometime now. A few months back I did an Alice in Wonderland themed sweet 16 party for my daughter. Some of these pics can work for a dark Alice theme if you change the coloring. Our Down the Rabbit Hole worked out great and would also go for a Halloween theme. I went online and found lots of falling down the rabbit hole themed art which I taped to our walls going down into our basement. Then I pinned purple and black netting all the way down. The flash on my camera did not do this stairwell justice. It looked pretty foreboding in the dim light, just like a rabbit hole.

I picked up blue, white and red tulle which I hung from the ceiling for various areas of the house including our looking glass entrance, Alice tea room and red queen room. I picked up one of those topiary trees real cheap at a resale shop and decorated with red and white roses. For a dark Alice, I think spray painting the white roses black would look pretty cool. 

A cheap decoration were decks of cards from the Dollar Store. Also not pictured, I picked up 5" sized red and white hearts during the Valentine's Day season. I hole punched these and hung as decorations. I wrote in Alice quotes on the white hearts.


----------



## Bethany

dawnski that is way cool!
my daughter's sweet 16 was Sea life themed.


----------



## Saki.Girl

very cool dawnski thanks so much for sharing . Just picked up a free big tree today that will look great with all the flowers i am making i need to buy me a new storage shed just for my Alice props LOL


----------



## dawnski

I also forgot, here are a few links where I had been collecting Alice resources:
Alice party decorations - http://pinterest.com/zim2/party-alice-in-wonderland/
Alice costume ideas - http://pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-costumes-alice-in-wonderland/
Scary tale themed items but there are a few Malice type stuff in there - http://pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-scary-tales/


----------



## Saki.Girl

Cool I will check them out. Thanks for Shari ng


----------



## vwgirl

Saki, I do not know what kind of music you will use at your party. But this songs is just bad a$$ for a Alice theme. Its a group from Australia.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dGw3oHLL2w


----------



## Saki.Girl

I love the song that is a great find for sure thank you


----------



## Saki.Girl

found this idea i am going to do for dark alice but going to try it with black ballones and glow sticks








http://greengardenblog.com/2013/01/...the-inside-in-a-stocking-and-hang-from-trees/


----------



## Hilda

WHAT are those? mini lights inside? Cool!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Hilda said:


> WHAT are those? mini lights inside? Cool!!!



there water balloon with a glow stick on the inside in a stocking and hang from trees i have got to try this


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok how fun are these could use any fruit in season . great add to party 

STRAWBERRY MARGARITA JELL-O SHOOTERS
Alee

Ingredients:
24-30 Strawberries

MARGARITA MIX
1 box Strawberry Jell-O
8 ounces tequila, preferably reposado or blanco
6 ounce Cointreau
Salt for garnish
Directions:
STRAWBERRY PREP:
Cut the bottoms of the strawberry flat to get them to stand upright. When you do so, make sure that you do not cut off so much that there is a hole at the bottom.
Use a huller or apple corer to empty out the strawberry.
Once the strawberries have been emptied, use a towel to pat the outside of the strawberries dry.
Check each strawberry and make sure there is not a hole in the bottom before you start filling.
MARGARITA MIX
Boil one cup of hot water in a saucepan, then add in Jell-o powder and whisk until powder is completely dissolved, about 2 minutes. Set aside. Measure out 1/4 cup of cold water and set aside.
Combine tequila and Cointreau, in cocktail shaker filled with ice. Add liquour mixture to cold water and stir to combine. Then add cold liquour mixture to hot Jell-o mixture and stir to combine.
Pour final Jell-o mix into strawberries and chill overnight. Dip your finger in water or use a moistened brush to wet the edge of the strawberries, dip and rotate the strawberries in salt to rim. Garnish with cut lime triangles to finish.


----------



## The-Dullahan

Saki.Girl said:


> there water balloon with a glow stick on the inside in a stocking and hang from trees i have got to try this


Back home, everyone has lanterns hanging from their trees. Everyone also has acres of trees. At Halloweentime (Yes, that is an actual word) the cobblestone streets through town (Of which there were only three streets that really went through the town) in the valley would be full of Jack O Lanterns. I have regrettably never seen this in Florida. I have seen great spots for it, where the roads just go on straight for miles through tunnels of oak trees full of spanish moss.

Anyhow, many of the locals had lamps made from large glass balls (Usually used for fishing floats) which would have holes cut in them and candles placed on the inside on tin plates. They would usually be hanging from trees in a similar fashion to those, or sometimes in ironwork cradles, suspended from a chain at the top.

And now I am homesick...


----------



## Saki.Girl

The-Dullahan said:


> Back home, everyone has lanterns hanging from their trees. Everyone also has acres of trees. At Halloweentime (Yes, that is an actual word) the cobblestone streets through town (Of which there were only three streets that really went through the town) in the valley would be full of Jack O Lanterns. I have regrettably never seen this in Florida. I have seen great spots for it, where the roads just go on straight for miles through tunnels of oak trees full of spanish moss.
> 
> Anyhow, many of the locals had lamps made from large glass balls (Usually used for fishing floats) which would have holes cut in them and candles placed on the inside on tin plates. They would usually be hanging from trees in a similar fashion to those, or sometimes in ironwork cradles, suspended from a chain at the top.
> 
> And now I am homesick...


That would be so amazing to see. I bet it was breath taking. They don't do that here in Oregon either hell I am the only one in my block that even decorates


----------



## Saki.Girl

Where was home at ?


----------



## The-Dullahan

Rural Pennsylvania. We were all Immigrants, so the traditional Holidays held strong footing. The Germanic/Scadinavian people decorated for Christmas in a wonderfully ornate and customary way that I have not seen replicated since leaving to Florida (Honestly, Christmas here, like all holidays, usually just looks...tacky)

We Celtic folk naturally dominated Halloween. Particularly the Irish. When the season rolls around down here and people are in the spirit and I remark about tabletop decorations of "haunted houses" set up in scenes with large iron gates or massive trees around them, people tell me that of course I do, as they are Halloween decorations. In fact, the reason I like Halloween decorations is because they tend to remind me of home. Especially the vintage handmade styles.

I would gladly sacrifice fancy, busy-bodied city life for a solitary life of superstition and cultural customs in the mountains. Couldn't call it "easier" but I prefer it. Most likely because it is all I knew for most of my life.

As a side note though, I am really not accustomed to seeing either Christmas or Halloween without snow. Halloween can "get away with it" as it is autumn and it does not snow for ALL of autumn (Though it had always snowed by Halloween, except one year, where Halloween Night was the first snowfall), but in my mind, any winter holiday should have snow.

Having moved here, my friends associate me with some sort of primitive, because they can all sit down and hear my rhymes, riddles and folktales and poke fun at my distrust of anything made of plastic or an electronic device I am unfamiliar with. I cannot even own a modern car, because plastic (when used as a replacement for something, such as imitation resin, glass ((especially on headlamps)) or wood) and such just REALLY turn me away. Back home, everything was stone, mortar, glass, iron and wood.

My adoptive Sister in historic Tampa has a massive (Like, eighty-some-odd inch) LED television set that displays an unrealistically realistic picture, all housed in some sort of mystical plastic box that is wafer-thin somehow. The first time I saw it, she came into the room and I spoke the now legendary sentence _*"I have been staring at this thing for the last three minutes and I am convinced...It's a witch."*_


----------



## Saki.Girl

Dullahan, 
i can only imagin how amazing that would have looked . i am very curiouse what did the halloween decorations look like you said vintage handmade styles is that like here or is celtic halloween vintage diffrent i would love to see some photos of them. 
Ya i can not imaging it being warm at halloween or christmas. here in oregon we dont get much snow once in a while on christmas but it is usally cold and rain


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok my big flowers are coming along great i will be making skull ones also the pumkins will have glow sticks in them plan on a few more of my viersion of paint the roses red also have about 9 more of the others to make should have a fantastic creapy garden of flowers with the smallones and these


----------



## The-Dullahan

Saki.Girl said:


> Dullahan,
> i can only imagin how amazing that would have looked . i am very curiouse what did the halloween decorations look like you said vintage handmade styles is that like here or is celtic halloween vintage diffrent i would love to see some photos of them.
> Ya i can not imaging it being warm at halloween or christmas. here in oregon we dont get much snow once in a while on christmas but it is usally cold and rain



Very much like the older (1950 or so) Halloween decorations I've seen online since. The main reason for this is probably a mix of that boutique sells handmade items up north and that most of the peoples' decorations were probably made that long ago anyhow. The amount of Irish Pagan influence affects Halloween as well, so traditional things are used more than say for example, the amount of Pirate displays I see in Florida (With all respect, as Florida does have a historical connection to Pirates, so it is fitting, even if it has absolutely nothing to do with the holiday). Ravens, Ghosts, Witches and such are more what you would see up north as decorative themes.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok this is going to be played at party for sure 

Vernian Process - Something Wicked (That Way Went) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsRh83BXvOE


----------



## kittyvibe

Freaking genius! Gonna use this idea!  Thanks Saki!


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> ok this is going to be played at party for sure
> 
> Vernian Process - Something Wicked (That Way Went)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsRh83BXvOE


Thanks saki! I think running this on a continual loop outside on Halloween night for the Tots would be awesome!


----------



## Saki.Girl

worked on my skull flock that will be out with flowers today


----------



## dawnski

Great song! I'll have to add that for a CarnEVIL party.


----------



## Saki.Girl

dawnski said:


> Great song! I'll have to add that for a C
> arnEVIL party.


Cool I know a friend sent it to me I was like Sweet


----------



## Saki.Girl

I am amped i had started working on my caterpillar but i am tossing it cause i have thought of one i think is much cooler love when a vision just pops in your head whoot omg amped now just need halloween stuff to start showing up in stores for some of the supplies i need


----------



## moonwitchkitty

try Paper mache, or a dryer vent hose.. or both,could twist it around.


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonwitchkitty said:


> try Paper mache, or a dryer vent hose.. or both,could twist it around.


the dry vent hose is a great idea i am trying to see if can make it rain proof it rains here lots in oct sometime but if can not paper mache it is. LOL i started one off paper macha but this new version is way cooller ok ready for 4 day weekend to start working on it hehe


----------



## Saki.Girl

so ready to go get crafty lol


----------



## Bethany

Saki, what about kids play balls? They come in all different sizes. Or depending on how big it is going to be, the 2 piece plastic clear ornaments. They could be painted on the inside, so rain would not be a problem... Just some thoughts.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Saki, what about kids play balls? They come in all different sizes. Or depending on how big it is going to be, the 2 piece plastic clear ornaments. They could be painted on the inside, so rain would not be a problem... Just some thoughts.


LOL the one i was doing was actual made with balls i papar macha around them but with this new design i have in my head the balls and body i am thinking is just not going to work its not evil enough haha but i will keep what i have just in case my new design flops LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

flamengos are done now to start on catapiler the dryer vent hose is going to work perfect. not sure how much i will get done till halloween stuff starts showing up in stores but should get good start. alos picked up a form to use as the base of my big concret mushroom will poor it today 

going to go g saling hoping to find some stuff for party want to find a few frames and more tea sets


----------



## pumpkinpie

Saw this and totally thought of your theme...would make a great photo op for your party (you could probably get away with just using a large cardboard box and your amazing painting skills )


----------



## Saki.Girl

oh i will so have to be on the look out i could even build one out of wood haha that would be cool awsome thanks


----------



## Bethany

http://www.ourbestbites.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/OBB-Tulle-Wreath.jpg
Saki saw this on pinterest. You could add some playing cards, perhaps the Queen of hearts.....

this could always be your dark alice caterpiller

http://pinterest.com/pin/566749934326838736/


----------



## pumpkinpie

That wreath is beautiful...but wow that would make a creepy catapillar...I never even thought about him painted up, he would b awesome


----------



## Bethany

Could always put a catepillar head on instead of the doll head. 
It is a Dark Alice theme.


----------



## Saki.Girl

thanks girl love the wreath is wicked cool i dig it 
that doll is creppy as hell i hate dolls they freak me out . lol


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> thanks girl love the wreath is wicked cool i dig it
> that doll is creppy as hell i hate dolls they freak me out . lol


Well you are having a Dark Alice theme. Just think of what that dollapillar would look like in all different colors!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Well you are having a Dark Alice theme. Just think of what that dollapillar would look like in all different colors!!!


I will pass LOL the one i am doing will look evil i will stick with that. lol


----------



## Bethany

Ok saki, Found this while surfing the net.
Think it would be a great addition to your decor!!








I know you could knock one out in no time!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Ok saki, Found this while surfing the net.
> Think it would be a great addition to your decor!!
> View attachment 157841
> 
> 
> I know you could knock one out in no time!!


OMG LOVE this haha now to search for the right bottol go figuer i have none that would pull that off right now LOL thanks sweetie


----------



## Bethany

Found this too!
I may use this idea for my Mad Scientist theme when I get to have it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

i got a bunch of little bottole i am going to do something with just not sure what LOL i like the size of that one the ones i have are like the bottls that had the gliter in them from dollore tree similer to
those. the solor light lamps i just bought from dt going to give them a dark alice twiste or try any way lol i will post when done


----------



## Bethany

Me too, but need to get more. THey are glass, in case you hadn't opened them yet.
Oh, just a thought, could glue the lids on & put them on cords for necklaces or braclets.....


----------



## Saki.Girl

this is my inspiration for caterpillar


----------



## pumpkinpie

Omg!!!! That is amazing Saki!!! Can't wait to see how he comes out


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ya got. A great idea on it just need Halloween stuff to show up in stores lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

gor the first of the little solor lights done going to set on the tables more to come 
picked these up at the dollor tree before 


and after


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I love Mod Podge


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonwitchkitty said:


> I love Mod Podge


yep still lets the light thur was going to pant lamp shade but then you would not see the light so this worked perfect and easy haha


----------



## Saki.Girl

another one


----------



## Saki.Girl

finished 2 more


----------



## dawnski

That looks awesome!


----------



## Bethany

Where are they going to be used Saki?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Where are they going to be used Saki?


they will be put on tables in arrangments that are going on each table


----------



## moonwitchkitty

cant wait to see what else you come up with


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok finished up the cement mushrooms i had left


----------



## Bethany

Looks good saki!!


----------



## Tannasgach

Saki, I just absolutely love everything you're doing with this theme. You obviously have talent but you definitely have your own signature style too. I'd recognize a "Saki" anywhere. Even though I don't get to post often, I just wanted to let you know how much I'm enjoying this thread.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Tannasgach said:


> Saki, I just absolutely love everything you're doing with this theme. You obviously have talent but you definitely have your own signature style too. I'd recognize a "Saki" anywhere. Even though I don't get to post often, I just wanted to let you know how much I'm enjoying this thread.


oh thank you so much  you made my night  
and i have many more ideas and creations to come for you to see


----------



## moonwitchkitty

that looks so cool Saki


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonwitchkitty said:


> that looks so cool Saki


thanks sweetie


----------



## Saki.Girl

just ordered a candy mold of chess pieces i will be making these


----------



## Bethany

SO cool saki! I take it is a 2 part mold. You have to put 2 together to make a whole?
OH you can also do butter if you serve anything that needs butter! Ice cubes! Just sayin'


----------



## moonwitchkitty

oooh i like those where did you get them


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonwitchkitty said:


> oooh i like those where did you get them


ordered them from here 
http://www.amazon.com/Cybrtrayd-M03...d=1373907325&sr=8-1&keywords=chess+candy+mold

i want to order these ice trays also 
http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/e730/


----------



## Bethany

Great price on the candy mold.
Both will be great additions to your theme!! Are we invited?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Great price on the candy mold.
> Both will be great additions to your theme!! Are we invited?


lol come on over to oregon you bet  

yep all ready have a mushroom mold so this will add even more  to all the other candy molds i have LOL never have to many LOL


----------



## Bethany

Now I'm going to go look for beakers & such.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok made this doll make over


----------



## pumpkinpie

She looks fantastic Saki!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

pumpkinpie said:


> She looks fantastic Saki!!!!


Thank you  now come on stores get halloween stuff out need some supplies


----------



## Saki.Girl

got it down to two diffrent invatations i could do them on scrolls this year and i have tubes i can put them in and of course decorate up  they wil be like this but with a darker version skulls and stuff








or i will do them up and put them inside potion bottols with drink me tags 
time to make up samples of each see what i like best


----------



## pumpkinpie

Those will look great!!!!


----------



## Bethany

Can't wait to see what you come up with. OH those potion bottles from DT painted black, red & white. 
I know yours would be all RED ones.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ya I was thinking using those paint red and black or black and white checkers wish theey would show up in stores so can see how big they are I am still waiting for owls to show come on dt


----------



## awokennightmare

Very nice! I like it!


----------



## Trinity1

I am loving everything you have done so far!!! It's going to look incredible!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I saw this beer in my local grocery store. Very appropriate. 

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/new-holland-mad-hatter-ale/2014/


----------



## Saki.Girl

The Halloween Lady said:


> I saw this beer in my local grocery store. Very appropriate.
> 
> http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/new-holland-mad-hatter-ale/2014/


OMG that is awsome that would be have to get some of that


----------



## Bethany

Saki, Found this on pinterest & HAD to post it for you. You're could say Drink Me!
It is #387 on page 39!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...ur-halloween-invitations-past-present-39.html


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Saki, Found this on pinterest & HAD to post it for you. You're could say Drink Me!
> It is #387 on page 39!
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...ur-halloween-invitations-past-present-39.html


cool scrol and bottol all in one love it


----------



## bethene

while looking through some of the other invites after seeing this,, I saw this one,,, number 413 is Alice In Wonderland based


http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...ur-halloween-invitations-past-present-42.html


----------



## Saki.Girl

bethene said:


> while looking through some of the other invites after seeing this,, I saw this one,,, number 413 is Alice In Wonderland based
> 
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...ur-halloween-invitations-past-present-42.html



that is so cool thanks dig it


----------



## Saki.Girl

I have to share i have recived some great items for my party from my repers in the mini reapers exchange they both did a outstanding job and i can not thank them enough they will be great additions to dark alice for sure


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked up some wicked masks for the party there is like 20 or more have some great ideas for these


----------



## Saki.Girl

Picked up a few more items this weekend did not get any crafting done hoping i can start on mushroom today and caterpillar


----------



## Saki.Girl

so think i am going to do the bathroom either queen of hearts or the forest Alice walks thur so i am going to order one of these shower curtians leaning more to the first one cause it matches my bathroom now of skulls and crows LOL or heck maybe do both


----------



## moonwitchkitty

That will be awesome Saki hope you post pictures of the finished project


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonwitchkitty said:


> That will be awesome Saki hope you post pictures of the finished project


i for sure will


----------



## Saki.Girl

ordered this today


----------



## pumpkinpie

This is beautiful!!!! I thought it was one of your creations at first...great find Saki


----------



## Saki.Girl

pumpkinpie said:


> This is beautiful!!!! I thought it was one of your creations at first...great find Saki


I thought about creating one LOL but did not want to paint any of the skulls i have LOL but once hallowen stuff starts getting out i think i will pickup some skulls to paint like that


----------



## dawnski

What a perfect skull for your theme. I have to say Saki, I've been seeing your other posts on things you've been finding/buying. I don't know where you put it all! You must have an awesome storage area.


----------



## Saki.Girl

dawnski said:


> What a perfect skull for your theme. I have to say Saki, I've been seeing your other posts on things you've been finding/buying. I don't know where you put it all! You must have an awesome storage area.


thanks 
And well lets just say its a good thing i have halloween out all year cause actual my place is not super big i am just good at taking advantage of small places. lol


----------



## Kelloween

NICE, He will look great with all your other things!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> NICE, He will look great with all your other things!


thanks ya need to get busy on other things this weekend time is ticking down fast


----------



## LadySherry

gonna be late for an important date. ( sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## Saki.Girl

LadySherry said:


> gonna be late for an important date. ( sorry couldn't resist)


LOL 
ticking even faster good thing i work good under presure LOL


----------



## Rania

Hey SakiGirl! Your designs are looking great! Can't wait to see it all finished! I started my 9' mushroom this week. IT is scaring the crap out of me haha. 

Anyway, I thought of you today when I saw this picture on facebook. Thought you would appreciate


----------



## Saki.Girl

Rania said:


> Hey SakiGirl! Your designs are looking great! Can't wait to see it all finished! I started my 9' mushroom this week. IT is scaring the crap out of me haha.
> 
> Anyway, I thought of you today when I saw this picture on facebook. Thought you would appreciate
> 
> View attachment 162402



that is so cool thanks you made my day. 
i can not wait to see your mushroom post up pics even your work in proggress love to see them


----------



## Bethany

Found these while popping from site to site. Do in Pink & Purple for Cheshire Cat tails. It even said that on the site!!
Instantly thought of you. 
http://www.dipitinchocolate.net/2011/08/tigger-tails.html


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Found these while popping from site to site. Do in Pink & Purple for Cheshire Cat tails. It even said that on the site!!
> Instantly thought of you.
> http://www.dipitinchocolate.net/2011/08/tigger-tails.html


lol i would do mine black and blue for the dark cahester cat.
i am actual going to do some pretzel rods up for party choc is my specialty


----------



## Saki.Girl

ordered this i have desided i am going to do the dark forest part from alice in my bathroom have black lights just ordered will order new shower curtian soon


----------



## Saki.Girl

also ordered this one


----------



## Kelloween

those will look awesome..


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> those will look awesome..


ya i think it will go great and if put black lights in bathroom will be killer. not sure the shower curtain i want will glow but will pick up other items that will for bathroom


----------



## Paint It Black

Really cool posters. How fun!


----------



## Saki.Girl

there is a chester cat one i think i will have to get to LOL


----------



## Bethany

Saki, did you order flourescent light fixtures for the bathroom? They work GREAT!! The lightbulb ones suck. Just sayin'. 

we bought 18" fixtures and 1 4' fixture. Hubby mounted the 4' one in the full bath and we left it there. just unplugged it after Halloween.
the 18" ones (or were they 12") either way we put one in the 1/2 bath & 4 in the enclosed back porch. THey too stayed mounted all year round, just not plugged in. Lot less hassle. Also, if your shower curtain doesn't glow in the dark, you can always do a white sheet and paint it with Neon Paint with what you want.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Saki, did you order flourescent light fixtures for the bathroom? They work GREAT!! The lightbulb ones suck. Just sayin'.
> 
> we bought 18" fixtures and 1 4' fixture. Hubby mounted the 4' one in the full bath and we left it there. just unplugged it after Halloween.
> the 18" ones (or were they 12") either way we put one in the 1/2 bath & 4 in the enclosed back porch. THey too stayed mounted all year round, just not plugged in. Lot less hassle. Also, if your shower curtain doesn't glow in the dark, you can always do a white sheet and paint it with Neon Paint with what you want.


i am going to be buying fixtures for bathroom and a few around house that is on the list of to buy LOL which seems to just keep getting bigger LOL 

this weekend no plans so the start of my catipiler on mushroom is going to start dang it i have been trying to get to it but seeing as there is only 85 days sure as hell better get to it LOL


----------



## Bethany

I envy everyone who gets to throw their parties & decorate. Our house will be auctioned off on Aug. 28th in Ohio so we will not be in a new house before halloween.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> I envy everyone who gets to throw their parties & decorate. Our house will be auctioned off on Aug. 28th in Ohio so we will not be in a new house before halloween.


dang well i am sure the following year you will go way way crazy as you should


----------



## Saki.Girl

i got one more poster for bathroom








now to work on some mushrooms and spooky vines and flowers


----------



## Saki.Girl

did order this to disply on table need to get busy doing props again hopefully this week,


----------



## crutherf

wasn't able to read through all of this thread, but was wondering if you guys are thinking about doing an infinity tunnel "rabbit hole"? I did one that was smaller that used a 5 gallon bucket, some expanding foam, a 12x12 mirror, a piece of plexiglass with some window film tint, and a string of the large format christmas tree lights (LED type) that would be a good rabbit hole with the proper set dressing. I will see if I can revive it enough to get a decent picture of it. We used this to be the place that the "bad things" were getting in inside a large 33gallon trashcan in a bathroom for an elementary school haunted house I did last year. It was creepy because there is a little glow in the trashcan, and it has a normal bag, but when you looked in there was about a 12inch tunnel that went down forever. I could see turning this on its side, adding a bit of a "mound" so it looks like a rabbit hole, and getting a pretty cool effect quickly and for cheap (I built this in the night before the haunted house in about 2 hours... had all the pieces just sitting around)


----------



## Saki.Girl

crutherf said:


> wasn't able to read through all of this thread, but was wondering if you guys are thinking about doing an infinity tunnel "rabbit hole"? I did one that was smaller that used a 5 gallon bucket, some expanding foam, a 12x12 mirror, a piece of plexiglass with some window film tint, and a string of the large format christmas tree lights (LED type) that would be a good rabbit hole with the proper set dressing. I will see if I can revive it enough to get a decent picture of it. We used this to be the place that the "bad things" were getting in inside a large 33gallon trashcan in a bathroom for an elementary school haunted house I did last year. It was creepy because there is a little glow in the trashcan, and it has a normal bag, but when you looked in there was about a 12inch tunnel that went down forever. I could see turning this on its side, adding a bit of a "mound" so it looks like a rabbit hole, and getting a pretty cool effect quickly and for cheap (I built this in the night before the haunted house in about 2 hours... had all the pieces just sitting around)


sounds very cool . ya i have found this killer idea for a wicked *** rabit hole but not sure the fund are there it was a walk thur on for adults but it might work i keep my eye open for things that would work .
love to see pics of your for sure if you have it


----------



## Killamira

That's a great idea crutherf, very cool indeed! I have a tri level house so the stairway into the den I am turning into a rabbit hole to walk down in to. Bethany
that is a bummer you will be between homes, what a stressful thing moving can be!


----------



## Killamira

Today was productive again for me! I am full swing in the MOOD! I was wondering when I would get totally immersed in to Halloween. Well more then the other 8 months of the year. So anyhoo today I got halfway in hand painting a frame, layered off the 4th shroom cap and readied a piece of furniture for primer coat and maybe some hand drawing tomorrow night. I will post some pics here in a day or so once completed. Saki- things are looking fantastic girl!! I love love love that idea/drawing for the caterpillar! I may have to incorporate some of him into mine if you don't mind. Much love to all and happy halloweeeeeen!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Killamira said:


> Today was productive again for me! I am full swing in the MOOD! I was wondering when I would get totally immersed in to Halloween. Well more then the other 8 months of the year. So anyhoo today I got halfway in hand painting a frame, layered off the 4th shroom cap and readied a piece of furniture for primer coat and maybe some hand drawing tomorrow night. I will post some pics here in a day or so once completed. Saki- things are looking fantastic girl!! I love love love that idea/drawing for the caterpillar! I may have to incorporate some of him into mine if you don't mind. Much love to all and happy halloweeeeeen!


can not wait to see pics of your stuff . man that is way cool on the stairs only stairs i have lead to my sons room LOL lord knows dont want my guest up there LOL . 
go for it on the catipilluer he is way cool and be cool seeing what you do to .  
i have got to get in full swing now for sure. time is ticking fast.


----------



## Killamira

First of five frames done tonight.


----------



## Saki.Girl

frame looks great i have to still find some been looking but iin time i am sure i will cant wait to see the others


----------



## Killamira

Worked on two of my wonderland lamps today.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Cool looking lamps. I have been so busy helpping parents have had no time to work on my Alice stuff hopefull after this weekend I get to.


----------



## Killamira

Dollar store large bowls and acrylics. Oh my goodness I've been down with the flu so this is all I can muster up for the whole day lol I tried laying in bed but I got too excited about some ideas for the haunt and figured I would at least paint one of the tower of plate ware I got the other day that is now cluttering my living room. Hope you guys are getting what you want accomplished. Saki here's to hoping you get some crafty time this weekend! /cheers


----------



## Killamira

Dollar store large bowls and acrylics. Oh my goodness I've been down with the flu so this is all I can muster up for the whole day lol I tried laying in bed but I got too excited about some ideas for the haunt and figured I would at least paint one of the tower of plate ware I got the other day that is now cluttering my living room. Hope you guys are getting what you want accomplished. Saki here's to hoping you get some crafty time this weekend! /cheers 

View attachment 165959


----------



## Saki.Girl

great job on the bowls . i am hoping next weekend to get to work on some props right now doing my reaper gift.


----------



## Killamira

I still need to bake the cup to set it, but this is one of the two cups for the towering tea party centerpiece I am making. Got to love the dollar store and a sharpie!
























My kitty Anubis is not impressed


----------



## Saki.Girl

Killamira said:


> I still need to bake the cup to set it, but this is one of the two cups for the towering tea party centerpiece I am making. Got to love the dollar store and a sharpie!
> View attachment 166393
> View attachment 166394
> View attachment 166395
> View attachment 166396
> My kitty Anubis is not impressed


so tell me about this baking to set it ?


----------



## Killamira

Sure Saki. Sharpie markers can be set by baking for 30 min in a 300 degree oven. Here is a link. http://lifehacker.com/5992703/use-a-sharpie-to-make-custom-coffee-mugs-personalized-plates-and-more This one says bake at 350. Either way. Mine turn out great at 300, plus my oven sucks and fluctuates anyhow so I am sure it just needs to be around that temp. Super fun to do since Sharpie has tons of colors. And the dollar store has lots of plate ware. Endless fun!~


----------



## Saki.Girl

cool never heard of that one .


----------



## Killamira

Then you may of never heard of using sharpie markers and wax paper to make stain glass window coverings. They are beautiful! Here is a link to all the wondrous things you can do with a sharpie! http://pinterest.com/stephsrenee/creativity-with-sharpies/


Saki.Girl said:


> cool never heard of that one .


----------



## Bethany

Isn't he Lovely!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> View attachment 166534
> 
> 
> Isn't he Lovely!!!


OMG he rocks I am going to try to paint him


----------



## Saki.Girl

Killamira said:


> Then you may of never heard of using sharpie markers and wax paper to make stain glass window coverings. They are beautiful! Here is a link to all the wondrous things you can do with a sharpie! http://pinterest.com/stephsrenee/creativity-with-sharpies/


cool I will check it out


----------



## Killamira

He is puuuuurfect!


Bethany said:


> View attachment 166534
> 
> 
> Isn't he Lovely!!!


----------



## LadySherry

Bethany said:


> View attachment 166534
> 
> 
> Ok reaper if you are a painter please try your hand at this. He is fantastic.


----------



## Saki.Girl

i did pick up this book its a lot smaller then i thought it would be 5 inch high will look great on the table with center piace


----------



## Saki.Girl

started some indoor decorating love the posters 





off all this week think i am going to start my big mushroom


----------



## Killamira

The posters are great!! I have the den area open for dancing. Already have black lights in there with some multi colored. I may have to go look in my storage and dig out the old uv posters! I have also gotten some UV crayons and body paints for the guest to play with too. Can't wait to see what you do this week Saki!


----------



## Bethany

Saki. Love the posters. I had several rooms done in Black lights. May have to do something different in the new house. 
I too look forward to your creations!
Killamira Body paints sound like a great idea. Thinking I may have to get some paints & splatter my cloth that hang in the garage. May just have to go with all new fabric & get black!


----------



## Saki.Girl

if i had a bigger place i would love the body paint idea. 

i have also started some decorting on a shelf i got here is the top 


and two of the shelfs will final details to come still but truning out great so far


----------



## Bethany

Michael's had their summer stuff 90% off and they had a bunch of unpainted ceramic mushrooms. I guess I should have bought them. I could spray paint them neon colors and put them around a black light lit room......


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Michael's had their summer stuff 90% off and they had a bunch of unpainted ceramic mushrooms. I guess I should have bought them. I could spray paint them neon colors and put them around a black light lit room......


man they did not have any of those here i looked and looked for some


----------



## Saki.Girl

i added card framing around poster


----------



## Bethany

that looks sweet Saki!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Made a few drink me bottles today also working on my painted toliet seat pics to come


----------



## Saki.Girl

painted this toliet seat to use night of party


----------



## Bethany

So did you paint a severed head on the inside of the lid??


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> So did you paint a severed head on the inside of the lid??


nope i dont like gore but i do plan on painting down the rabbit hole


----------



## Saki.Girl

another drink me bottle


----------



## Killamira

Awesome fabulous toilet seat!!!


----------



## Killamira

Just some ugly colored dollar store grasses I just finished painting for the Tea party background. Lots of little things lately taking up my time! But I do love how it is all turning out!


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the grass idea man i wish we lived closed between the both of us if we combined are party omg can you imagian LOL


----------



## Killamira

No kidding! It would be pretty amazing! I am loving your drink me bottles. Are you just using food coloring in them? For my past apothecary bottles I would use those water beads that swell. Those looked pretty cool in with the colored water. I am re using a lot of my apothecary set up for the tea party set, just changing the labels. Still will use the UV reactive yellow sharpie highlighters in some of the potion bottles for that awesome glow. Also to include some movement those old fish tank air pumps are great, you can tape the tubing (I use surgical tubing) to the backside of the bottles and down inside the liquid to add a bit of bubbling movement.


----------



## Bethany

Killamira said:


> No kidding! It would be pretty amazing! I am loving your drink me bottles. Are you just using food coloring in them? For my past apothecary bottles I would use those water beads that swell. Those looked pretty cool in with the colored water. I am re using a lot of my apothecary set up for the tea party set, just changing the labels. Still will use the UV reactive yellow sharpie highlighters in some of the potion bottles for that awesome glow. Also to include some movement those old fish tank air pumps are great, you can tape the tubing (I use surgical tubing) to the backside of the bottles and down inside the liquid to add a bit of bubbling movement.


Don't forget the Tonic Water that glows under Black Lights! Also different color highlighters work too!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

another song i want to play at halloween 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSwGHXsfI7E


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok going to play this too 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lftCODhWJ5Y


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok so i live in oregon and odds are it will rain so i got these umbrellas from the oriantel trading company. i took a marker to it. then added a base and some cloth and skull and a glow stick will go under umbrella if not raining i will do the light on top of skull if is raining no light and just glow stick i am going to put these thur out the yard each one a little diffrent 






close up 


with glow stick


----------



## Saki.Girl

Killamira said:


> No kidding! It would be pretty amazing! I am loving your drink me bottles. Are you just using food coloring in them? For my past apothecary bottles I would use those water beads that swell. Those looked pretty cool in with the colored water. I am re using a lot of my apothecary set up for the tea party set, just changing the labels. Still will use the UV reactive yellow sharpie highlighters in some of the potion bottles for that awesome glow. Also to include some movement those old fish tank air pumps are great, you can tape the tubing (I use surgical tubing) to the backside of the bottles and down inside the liquid to add a bit of bubbling movement.


so far did some beads and colored water i have some for the gel beads i am going to do also


----------



## im the goddess

Looks great ladies!


----------



## dawnski

Saki.Girl, I totally forgot I had these four Alice in Wonderland posters I'm no longer using. My daughter had an Unbirthday party. Let me know if you would like these for your party. I paid around $10 each but I could send to you for $12 plus postage. Just drop me an email if you're interested.


----------



## Bethany

http://www.midwestliving.com/food/holiday/decorate-fun-halloween-cupcakes/#page=4
Pass as Mushroom cupcakes perhaps?


----------



## Saki.Girl

got one more wall done 






and added to poster


----------



## Saki.Girl

dawnski
thanks for the offer i allready got a bunch of posters . but thanks for thinking of me  

Bethany
ya thouse would work for mushrooms thanks


----------



## Saki.Girl

Picked up creepy cloth this last weekend now should beable to make a few props that was waiting for it


----------



## Killamira

Here is the almost finished clock room door backdrop I've been working on. I almost forgot to take during pics! I am waiting for the inks to dry and then will fit it to the door. It was done with my oh so loved embossing machine and just plain old craft paper, cardstock, and distressed inks.


----------



## Killamira

That wall is fabulous Saki!


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the paper always woundered what one of those embossing machine do


----------



## Saki.Girl

What kind of things do you do with that machine ?


----------



## Killamira

I got it to mainly use it for my journal making. Something I have done since I was younger. I started selling my journals and it was one of my first big purchases. The one I have is a sixxix machine called the Vintage and it not only embosses, it die cuts anything from card stock to aluminum can to copper jewelry.(and anything thinner then those) I've also found a few other things that it can do by just playing around with it. The machine I got was the only one that can do thin metal cutting and it was much less expensive then some of the bigger more popular brands. There is a lot of fuss out there about some other models that are computerized and fancier, but they do not do everything the Vintage does. I was certain at first I wanted the fancy ones as I am a bit of a techie myself, but this one rules. I did a ton of research before I bought it and was amazed at the quality and all it could do. I do lots of crafty things through out the year so I have found lots of uses for it. The dies can be spendy, but if you are thrifty and love the sales, you can make a killing. Oh and this machine will use ALL others dies and embossing plates. So you can buy anyone on the market, and there are tons that are awesome!


----------



## Saki.Girl

cool can you post a link to it or a pic I may have to get me one sounds fun


----------



## Saki.Girl

oh and this weekend its on crafting my *** off whoot


----------



## Killamira

Found a quick tutorial video. I was scratching my head for awhile trying to figure out just what they did, but with a little research I knew it was missing from my craft room! There are tons of videos out on youtube with all the different types of machines. Hope your weekend is crafty! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mE007gurPjA


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok this machine is cool where is the best place to buy these ? i dig it


----------



## Saki.Girl

got this for party today love it


----------



## Killamira

Oh I love that saki! Great guest list for sure! I have been putting up the background wall covers today (supa cheap table cloths from Windycity.com and I started on my ..counting crows teheheh! (dollar store crows)


----------



## Killamira

Saki.Girl said:


> ok this machine is cool where is the best place to buy these ? i dig it


I bought mine straight from Sizzix. They were having a sale. Instead of buying the whole kit (comes with different plates and die) I just bought the machine and then began buying my dies and embossing plates over time. http://www.sizzix.com/home


----------



## Bethany

Thanks for the links Killamira! May have to add one of these to my crafts stuff. If it cuts fun foam, i can see this being used for so many things. 

Saki, one of those scrolls would be so cool to be a traveling Secret Reaper thing. Like the ghost! May have to make something for the next reaper!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Nice job on wall co wrong and crows . All the crows here looked awful never bought any but I have 8 big ravens u am going to have thur out. I pulled all my catipler stuff together last night to start on . At work I will work on my ideas haha may start tonight lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

omg I am so amp i just figured out how to do a rabbit hole whoot can we say sweet haha 

ok Berheny i need you here to make these


----------



## Saki.Girl

and just some incentive pics i found


----------



## Killamira

The crows here were also looking a bit sad from the dollar store so I touched them up a bit with some left over feather boa and sharpie marker. I still need to pick up my big raven from micheals. We too have finally got a clear plan for the caterpillar and will start this weekend. Found a pretty neat gas mask at a army navy store for decent. I was a bit worried leaving him till the end, but I have faith in the motivation that OH CRAP it's already mid September provides!! Hope you can get some good "work" in today!


Saki.Girl said:


> Nice job on wall co wrong and crows . All the crows here looked awful never bought any but I have 8 big ravens u am going to have thur out. I pulled all my catipler stuff together last night to start on . At work I will work on my ideas haha may start tonight lol


----------



## Killamira

Saki.Girl said:


> and just some incentive pics i found
> 
> I love the pics! I have used the Alice Madness returns game a lot for inspiration. Even picked up a copy for my xbox  I am excited to see how you are doing the rabbit hole. My whole start to the Twisted wonderland theme was an idea I had for the rabbit hole with the stairs going into the den area.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I figured out my rabit hole any my entryway with key hole . I had been slacking but have the drive now so it's in full swing and since I am having party on 19 of Oct I better get the led out lol now if work days go fast so I can get creative at night lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok I think I have figured out the entry way and how I am doing the caitipluer so tonight I will start work on him whoot am excited hope he turns out as good as my plan LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

i am so happy with how my dark alice catipiler has truned out haha lovve it. I will have one of my cement mushrooms in front of him with the hookia haha here he is 
the night of the party i will add little finishing touches but OMG i dig him


----------



## Bethany

Saki that is awesome!! OMG!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Saki that is awesome!! OMG!


Thank you I know I keep looking at him and am like omg he is perfect for dark alice . Ok question you know those water bead things do they mold. After time I want to put some in the hookie
I am doing but I have to glue something on top so was curiouse


----------



## Bethany

I think I lost something there. What was the question.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> I think I lost something there. What was the question.


You know the water beads you put in vases if you put them in a jar with lid will they mold do you know


----------



## Killamira

Very cool!! I love him! Wicked yet lovable, the perfect combination! On the beads, I have had multiple bottles for a couple of years with beads sealed and they are fine. The ones that are open to air even in storage just dry out into tiny beads and you can soak them and use again!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Cool thanks I might go ahead and make his smoke pipe then now lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

going to be a busy weekend have thought of a bunch of other idea's to make so going to rock out as much as I can  oh and decided Mr. caterpillar will have his hookah sitting on a oujia board lol


----------



## Kelloween

He is great! and creepy just enough! watch the smoking though..lmao


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> He is great! and creepy just enough! watch the smoking though..lmao


now if I could find the adaptor for the skull head he is fiber optic LOL it did not come with one but I am keeping my eye out for one at salvation army haha that would go with the smoke LOL


----------



## Killamira

Great idea with the Ouija board. Very cool. And fiber optic! Sweeeet! If it's just an ac adapter you can find those new for pretty cheap, just get the correct voltage or it will fry it. I found that out the hard way. I like your hooka idea too. Since our dude is outside I just know that would be something that would get stolen here lol Next thing we would have is a bunch of chilled out peopled living under our shroom forest  The caterpillar we are doing is for outside so we are using a smaller fog machine to run up the shroom he will be sitting on and then out the hoses for his gas mask. This will hopefully be a big project weekend for us. It's just so hot! UGH! Also I keep coming up with new ideas for little props and such and I need to focus! Although the little projects are pretty easy and once I sit down and start they come along quickly. Also I am re painting my 7 ft tree, and then hacking off a foot and a half (roots) so we can anchor it to the ceiling above the stairwell where the rabbit hole will be.


----------



## Killamira

I wonder if I will have room in the house for guests?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Killamira said:


> Great idea with the Ouija board. Very cool. And fiber optic! Sweeeet! If it's just an ac adapter you can find those new for pretty cheap, just get the correct voltage or it will fry it. I found that out the hard way. I like your hooka idea too. Since our dude is outside I just know that would be something that would get stolen here lol Next thing we would have is a bunch of chilled out peopled living under our shroom forest  The caterpillar we are doing is for outside so we are using a smaller fog machine to run up the shroom he will be sitting on and then out the hoses for his gas mask. This will hopefully be a big project weekend for us. It's just so hot! UGH! Also I keep coming up with new ideas for little props and such and I need to focus! Although the little projects are pretty easy and once I sit down and start they come along quickly. Also I am re painting my 7 ft tree, and then hacking off a foot and a half (roots) so we can anchor it to the ceiling above the stairwell where the rabbit hole will be.


what sucks is it has this funny plug and so is a special adaptor other wize i would have had one go figuer LOL 
man i can not wait to see the tree so cool 
ya my house is actual small so not sure LOL praying it will not rain so we can be out back that is where i decorate so dont have to worry about anyone taking stuff. but hoping it is nice so can use fire pit and be out side lol but this is oregon so you never no LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

i picked up these today at joans i am going to use on the hooka


----------



## Bethany

hey saki, I had a few jars grow, but liquid was in there for a couple years & didn't have beads in them. Someone some where if you want things not to grow & are not going to empty them when you pack them away to put a little vinegar in the water.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> hey saki, I had a few jars grow, but liquid was in there for a couple years & didn't have beads in them. Someone some where if you want things not to grow & are not going to empty them when you pack them away to put a little vinegar in the water.


ya i just want it not to grow by oct 19 lol that is when the party is


----------



## MummyOf5

Killamira said:


> I got it to mainly use it for my journal making. Something I have done since I was younger. I started selling my journals and it was one of my first big purchases. The one I have is a sixxix machine called the Vintage and it not only embosses, it die cuts anything from card stock to aluminum can to copper jewelry.(and anything thinner then those) I've also found a few other things that it can do by just playing around with it. The machine I got was the only one that can do thin metal cutting and it was much less expensive then some of the bigger more popular brands. There is a lot of fuss out there about some other models that are computerized and fancier, but they do not do everything the Vintage does. I was certain at first I wanted the fancy ones as I am a bit of a techie myself, but this one rules. I did a ton of research before I bought it and was amazed at the quality and all it could do. I do lots of crafty things through out the year so I have found lots of uses for it. The dies can be spendy, but if you are thrifty and love the sales, you can make a killing. Oh and this machine will use ALL others dies and embossing plates. So you can buy anyone on the market, and there are tons that are awesome!


I've been thinking about getting one of the Vintage machines (I make a little jewelry). I played around with a cricut that my sister had and wasn't overly impressed with it. I'm glad to hear that it is so versatile.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok tonight working on some of the items for bathroom which is going to be queen of hearts i had this little tree added some of the dollor tree battery lights some cards, roses and chess peices i am digging it. i will put it on the counter


----------



## Kelloween

Saki.Girl said:


> ok tonight working on some of the items for bathroom which is going to be queen of hearts i had this little tree added some of the dollor tree battery lights some cards, roses and chess peices i am digging it. i will put it on the counter


That turned out nice! you should get you a plastic shower curtain and paint something on it..or have you already? lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> That turned out nice! you should get you a plastic shower curtain and paint something on it..or have you already? lol


have one i found i am going to order  started on some dark flamengos croquate set that will hang in bath room also will post pics soon going to add some skeletons to tree i think gotta darken it up some LOL


----------



## Killamira

Om my gosh that is soo cool!! I love all your decor Saki! And you are getting so much done!! I also am doing my main bath the queen of hearts room lol Also just picked up some super cool clocks on clearance tonight for the main room -the clock room. My sweets is taller than me and totally scored on this large pocket watch looking clock that was hiding way up high at big lots. Stores have just started to put things out here, I've been bugging them all week lol.


----------



## Killamira

I can not find cheap enough flamingos yet! 



Saki.Girl said:


> have one i found i am going to order  started on some dark flamengos croquate set that will hang in bath room also will post pics soon going to add some skeletons to tree i think gotta darken it up some LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok gave it a more dar look


----------



## Saki.Girl

Killamira said:


> Om my gosh that is soo cool!! I love all your decor Saki! And you are getting so much done!! I also am doing my main bath the queen of hearts room lol Also just picked up some super cool clocks on clearance tonight for the main room -the clock room. My sweets is taller than me and totally scored on this large pocket watch looking clock that was hiding way up high at big lots. Stores have just started to put things out here, I've been bugging them all week lol.


so cool on the clocks i have been looking for some big one that i dont have to pay a ton on LOL 
i got my flamengos at the dollor tree this summer going to use skulls as the balls lol


----------



## Killamira

Okay so I could not find paper lanterns cheap enough for me to cover the ceiling in the main room, so I changed my design and like with the lanterns I am still stringing lights all over the ceiling (xmas lights more likely) and then instead of the paper lanterns I am using heavy fishing line and punching holes in the corners of playing cards, stringing them up with cut plastic clear straws in between them so they don't slide together and stay evenly separated. I found boxes of playing cards 12 dozen decks for under 4 bucks I believe again at windy city. com. Then I will hang each string, covering the ceiling so the x mas lights just shine through and the movement in the house making the cards swing a bit. My hopes is that it will look like the cards are floating covering the ceiling. Lots of work, but it is something I can do while listening to an audio book or watching a movie.


----------



## Saki.Girl

oh that sounds cool can not wait to see it.


----------



## Bethany

killamira, I'm betting the clock you got is a District 23 piece. They were at 50% off the Last time I was in BL. Really like both of the D 23 clocks they had. Was waiting until they went lower, they don't seem to be moving here.


----------



## Saki.Girl

finished all my giant flowers today


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok here is my dark alice Croquet


----------



## Saki.Girl

very happy with how my brown bird cage came out with the after this is haning in the bathroom for queen of hearts the white ball changes color


----------



## Saki.Girl

also finished a hat made from a lamp shade this will sit on table


----------



## Saki.Girl

so let see what you got done this weekend Killamira . I have figured out my Alice in wonderland graveyard sign lol I am going to start working on it today . I have 5 weekends till party . I think I am doing fantastic yaaa this weekend I will pick up items to make rabbit hole and still have to do the key hole. 
I have figured out the wonderland graveyard going to work also on a sign that say WHO ARE YOU lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

well kinda bummed my mudusa i got last year at wlgeens the snakes no longer move. she still talks so i desided to put the crown on her and put in bath room with the queen of hearts stuff


----------



## Killamira

Oh my goodness Saki! Everything looks soooo good! The croquet prop is beautiful as is the queen of hearts stuff you are putting in your room! The hat/lampshade is absolutely brilliant! And gorgeous may I add!! Too bad about Medusa, I have yet to unpack the tubs so I am hoping she hasn't broken. She was so cool last year! And creeped out a bunch of my friends, totally a plus!! The bird cage also for your hearts room is freaking fabulous!! I love the colors you have used and love the changing led globe! Everything looks amazing girl! You have been busy indeed! Glad to see that you are getting tons done and pulled together. <3


----------



## Killamira

Although the weekend was productive for me, I don't have too much to show for it ...yet. Half the weekend was doing the annual checking out the stores for halloweenie stuffs. I did find the most amazing crown centerpiece though at Ross of all places!









Also I saw an amazing vase but it was waaaay out of my thriftiness so I made my own with distressed inks a cheaper bigger vase and bits and bobs laying about.


----------



## Killamira

Bethany said:


> killamira, I'm betting the clock you got is a District 23 piece. They were at 50% off the Last time I was in BL. Really like both of the D 23 clocks they had. Was waiting until they went lower, they don't seem to be moving here.


Yes it was! I got it for 8 bucks!! I was super happy to pay that!


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the crown that is so cool


----------



## Saki.Girl

I am going to have to go to Ross see if I can find a crown lol I worked on my gravyard sign last night 
And punch holes in playing cards I will be hanging from tree


----------



## Killamira

Awesome! I am still waiting for my shipment of 3000 cards from china lol I think I paid like 12 bucks for them free shipping. Once they get here the stringing party begins! Should make for an interesting floating ceiling. I was floored when I saw that crown at Ross. It was meant to be! Good luck !! Also Hobby Lobby has a lot of royal looking pieces, but alas they were spendy, not really a fan of HL and all there policies and news making nonscence though.


----------



## Saki.Girl

we have no Hobby Lobby so will not be checking there LOL


----------



## ladymermaid

Your theme is an awesome idea and from what I've seen so far you've been doing a spectacular job I had actually just considering doing a dark Alice theme for our dinner party this year and I found this thread on this awesome site I had not ever heard of, so thank you for everything I'll have to read through and find out what you did for your invitations. I want to incorporate the rhyming from the book into my invites but I'm unsure how to do that and still have it be kinda dark...


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok still have to put glow ing the dark paint on the words but this is what i worked on tonight


----------



## Saki.Girl

ladymermaid said:


> Your theme is an awesome idea and from what I've seen so far you've been doing a spectacular job I had actually just considering doing a dark Alice theme for our dinner party this year and I found this thread on this awesome site I had not ever heard of, so thank you for everything I'll have to read through and find out what you did for your invitations. I want to incorporate the rhyming from the book into my invites but I'm unsure how to do that and still have it be kinda dark...


welcome  
ya it is such a great theme so much posablities for sure. I have not even giving the invites a tought LOL


----------



## Killamira

Oh my that is lovely Saki!


Saki.Girl said:


> ok still have to put glow ing the dark paint on the words but this is what i worked on tonight


----------



## Killamira

Hello and welcome! saki is indeed spectacular! I just finished up addressing our invites tonight. We ended up doing a playing card with a creepy rabbit image on one side and black/white checkered background with blood red wording on the other side. It is a bit larger than an actual playing card, but still the correct shape. Good luck with your party!!


ladymermaid said:


> Your theme is an awesome idea and from what I've seen so far you've been doing a spectacular job I had actually just considering doing a dark Alice theme for our dinner party this year and I found this thread on this awesome site I had not ever heard of, so thank you for everything I'll have to read through and find out what you did for your invitations. I want to incorporate the rhyming from the book into my invites but I'm unsure how to do that and still have it be kinda dark...


----------



## Saki.Girl

Going to do some brain storming at work I have a idea for lights on my celling intertvined with black vines just gotta work it out in my head. 
Also tonight I will start work on my this way that way sign . Also do some brain storming on the goodie bags for all the guest today.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok got a little more on the inside done my grim reaper holding my skull rabbit


then i started on the celling with my purple lights and black folagge for the start of a forest like setting got more to do but you get the idea


----------



## Killamira

Ooooh! I love it! I too am working on my ceiling tonight. My shipment of 4,368 playing cards arrived today. I hit a fast food stop on the way home and "grabbed" a bunch of clear straws for spacers and started to work work! I absolutely love how your haunt is coming about Saki!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thank you. I also looking forward to seeing your cards hung that will look so cool. 
This weekend will be spent making my this way that way sign is on top of the list. Need to pick up more purple lights for celling that may have to wait till next Friday if people don't have them out yet. Also going to work on a few tumb stones


----------



## ladymermaid

Saki.Girl said:


> those are sweet
> 
> i did a few more flowers added a little more to them


How are you coloring these, spray paint? And how are you making sure they have little white sections?


----------



## ladymermaid

I have this Alice in Wonderland Snow Globe and was thinking of adding black gauze and tattered cloth decor to make it a dark Alice decoration: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_8szulsYJ7No/SSRnlAQbL_I/AAAAAAAAEHs/Lqi_CBRehXE/s400/alice+001.jpg


----------



## Saki.Girl

ladymermaid said:


> How are you coloring these, spray paint? And how are you making sure they have little white sections?


Yep it's spray paint they were origansly pink spray paint black let dry then add white or red spray paint where u want it


----------



## Saki.Girl

ladymermaid said:


> I have this Alice in Wonderland Snow Globe and was thinking of adding black gauze and tattered cloth decor to make it a dark Alice decoration: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_8szulsYJ7No/SSRnlAQbL_I/AAAAAAAAEHs/Lqi_CBRehXE/s400/alice+001.jpg


ya you could add that and even some of the small skeletons to sit on it and mini tumbstones


----------



## Killamira

Spray paint is my friend! Seriously the x2 paint at home depot I think it's either Krylon or Rustolium is the best!! You may pay more like 3.50 a can compared to the cheapest on the market at 1 dollar, but it covers better, goes further, and looks so much better.


----------



## Teejay

omygod I love this theme. I love this party idea. I'm getting excited for Halloween. forgive me everyone, I really(really) am the biggest dork that will be on here, but great thread.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Wlcome TEEjay 

ok i picked up this rabbit and clock let the make overs start


----------



## Saki.Girl

And for my party Kelloween painted me this I LOVE it and it will be out year around thank you again girl


----------



## ladymermaid

Saki.Girl said:


> Wlcome TEEjay
> 
> ok i picked up this rabbit and clock let the make overs start


I saw some felt covered smiley flowers at a Dollar Tree today and through about makeovers as well, although I think I'm going to do with eyeballs hot glued into autumn colored flowers I found there instead


----------



## Killamira

Great finds saki! That clock is awesome, can't wait to see it "Saki-fied"


----------



## Killamira

Amazing painting!! Wowzers!


----------



## Saki.Girl

well cute little rabbit is no more LOL 
i still need to change his clothing but here he is right now LOL he has his very own voodoo doll that i made today also 



I also created my this way that way sign love it


----------



## Killamira

OMG I love that rabbit!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

thanks girl ya now to get the guy some killer clothing next hehe


----------



## Killamira

We picked this old glass lamp up a year or so back. I've painted it to theme now twice and I am thinking it is one of my favorite transformable props! Old yard sale crap is awesome!


----------



## Killamira

Still need to get my this way that way sign done, I am loving yours! So I had a question, what do you do with all of your themed props that do not fit into your Halloween themes each year? I am finding out we need a mansion if we are going to keep this up! I've so far in the past turned the downstairs and guest room into the previous years themes. But I am running out of rooms lol


----------



## Kelloween

Saki.Girl said:


> well cute little rabbit is no more LOL
> i still need to change his clothing but here he is right now LOL he has his very own voodoo doll that i made today also
> 
> 
> 
> I also created my this way that way sign love it



Im just now looking at all you have made on this thread..I love him!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ya i am working on hanging cards in the bathroom will post pics today


----------



## Paint It Black

Saki, I have just been hitting the "like" button, but have to say, I really love your this way that way sign, as well as the Wonderland Cemetery sign. All your props are so fun. Your party is going to be something else!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Paint It Black said:


> Saki, I have just been hitting the "like" button, but have to say, I really love your this way that way sign, as well as the Wonderland Cemetery sign. All your props are so fun. Your party is going to be something else!!


thank you can not wait till its all up i will do a vidio walk thur for everyone to see 

hard to take picks of but hung cards in the bathroom


----------



## Saki.Girl

added a pillow i did a little make onver on its a poker chip


----------



## Saki.Girl

Killamira said:


> Still need to get my this way that way sign done, I am loving yours! So I had a question, what do you do with all of your themed props that do not fit into your Halloween themes each year? I am finding out we need a mansion if we are going to keep this up! I've so far in the past turned the downstairs and guest room into the previous years themes. But I am running out of rooms lol


ya i know the feeling i am actual going to buy a shed this winter for all my halloween stuff LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

Time to figuer out my coustom lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

Just bought this going to creat my out fit around this


----------



## Killamira

Front card/clock room so far


----------



## Killamira

Oh I love that pendant! Beautiful indeed!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Killamira said:


> Front card/clock room so far
> View attachment 173121
> View attachment 173122


loving it . looking great


----------



## Paint It Black

Killamira said:


> Front card/clock room so far
> View attachment 173121
> View attachment 173122


Looks crazy good in there!


----------



## Killamira

Thanks! I got another two strings done tonight while catching up on top gear


----------



## Saki.Girl

Only thing I did last night was put a base coat of black on clock I got want to see if I can take top part apart to paint but was to tired to last night so maybe today after work .


----------



## Killamira

I understand, sleep interrupts me all the time!  Can't wait to see your clock! I've been painting my roses red and stacking my tumbling dishes today. Also working on the giant mirror turned 13 hour clock center piece. fun stuff! Finally got my invites out too, whew!


----------



## Saki.Girl

I don't have to do invites I just used face book haha so the money towards invites can go in goodie bags for the guest


----------



## Saki.Girl

the clock is going to have a nightmare before Christmas theme to it cause I love it and can use it year after year


----------



## Killamira

Right on! I love anything Tim Burton! That's funny because I am making things so that they can also be used next year, but for our Halloween wedding. <3


----------



## Saki.Girl

Killamira said:


> Right on! I love anything Tim Burton! That's funny because I am making things so that they can also be used next year, but for our Halloween wedding. <3


sweet that will rock getting married on Halloween. 
I had thought about doing a 13 year anniversary party on Halloween next year haha but will see I do nightmare before Christmas decorations for Christmas so it will work out perfect for Halloween and Christmas


----------



## hallowmas

i got married on halloween by PINHEAD (doug bradley)


----------



## moonwitchkitty

next Halloween I'm getting married..  wonder how many of us is or has gotten married on Halloween. 

love your new crafts saki!!


----------



## Killamira

OOhhh! we will have to get a thread started after this years fun and throw some ideas back and fourth  I would love that! 



moonwitchkitty said:


> next Halloween I'm getting married..  wonder how many of us is or has gotten married on Halloween.
> 
> love your new crafts saki!!


----------



## Killamira

That is so much fun!!


Saki.Girl said:


> sweet that will rock getting married on Halloween.
> I had thought about doing a 13 year anniversary party on Halloween next year haha but will see I do nightmare before Christmas decorations for Christmas so it will work out perfect for Halloween and Christmas


----------



## Saki.Girl

thanks moonwhitch and congrads to both of you on getting married on halloween to cool if i could do it agai i would and it would be a nightmare before christmas wedding


----------



## Killamira

How fun! I would love to hear about it!


hallowmas said:


> i got married on halloween by PINHEAD (doug bradley)


----------



## Saki.Girl

well tonight did nothing for my party joined the reaper 2 so did start 3 projects for them LOL 
oh wait no i did take clock apart at top to paint so that is something LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

i did buy this for party today ya i know its nightmare before christmas but its opens and a watch so alice haha


----------



## Saki.Girl

and i also ordered these
View attachment 173659


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ijust ordered this today


----------



## Killamira

Amazing watch!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ya gotta love ebay LOL


----------



## Killamira

I've got to say I have never tailored a werewolf before but George is sure looking smart with his new coat tails. Using last years band uniform that we used for our costumes as haunted ushers and some recycled crushed purple velvet panels. Another hour or so and I should have his jacket done. Now wondering should he get some velvet matching trousers? Ive got the materials! In case you are wondering why... he is going as our twisted rabbit of Wonderland of course!


----------



## Saki.Girl

he looks great. you got me beat on that I do not sew other then simple voodoo dolls LOL 
he is going to look wicked at your party . 

I still need to figure out a cheaster cat ugh


----------



## Bethany

Hey Saki, what colors would your cheshire cat be?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Hey Saki, what colors would your cheshire cat be?


Pretty open to the color actualy
Need a idea to pop in my head lol


----------



## Killamira

I really like the turquoise and grey colors. We are going with something similar.


Saki.Girl said:


> Pretty open to the color actualy
> Need a idea to pop in my head lol


----------



## Killamira

This year we decided we could buy a few things for the haunt. I do not like blow up lawn decor. but....we ordered for dirt cheap a 6 ft long cat that turns it's head. Now every year we have had our spider on top of the house, but this year the kitty gets an air brush makeover for colors and the prime seat for the haunt. As far as the face we are back lighting and fabricating the eyes and grin to turn him into the Cheshire cat. .


Saki.Girl said:


> he looks great. you got me beat on that I do not sew other then simple voodoo dolls LOL
> he is going to look wicked at your party .
> 
> I still need to figure out a cheaster cat ugh


----------



## Bethany

I have that cat, i believe. Is he crouched down? 
I LOVE him. Can't wait to see your make over on yours!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Lol can't wait to see. I have to give mine some thought I had though maybe I will be the cat lol


----------



## Bethany

That is an excellet idea Saki!!


----------



## Killamira

Yes that's the one Bethany, he is pretty adorable! And I would like to see your costumes skills for sure Saki! I can't imagine!


----------



## Saki.Girl

got my reaper gift today and look what moony_1 made me she carved a pumpkin for me


----------



## Killamira

I just died! GORGEOUS!!


Saki.Girl said:


> got my reaper gift today and look what moony_1 made me she carved a pumpkin for me


----------



## Saki.Girl

Killamira said:


> I just died! GORGEOUS!!


I know she did a great job


----------



## Bethany

Oh Saki. Try a blue or purple light in him!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ya I have one that changes colors just have to find it lol
Red would be wicked


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok I just ordred some white mask I am going to put glow in the dark paint on them and hang them in my rabbit hole haha


----------



## Killamira

THIS is the weekend of major get ****s done! I'm just about done blacking out my UV room, and then it's time to pull things together. A trip or two or three to Home Depot and the late nights begin building everything from caterpillar finish up to pvc curtain rods. (Most of my windows in my house have PVC rods ) lol Paint those suckers dark, add a flare at the ends or even a pvc cap, some nice metal shade hooks and blamo cheap looks like iron curtain rods. Half the decor in my house is from HD  Anyhoo finishing up shrooms, setting up Hatter sewing room, and possibly buying the rest of my UV paints, but most likely not getting to painting just yet. The weather has turned to fall, and we have quite a storm a brewing. And I am LOVING it! Hot weather just destroys me, I've got cooling wraps and tricks to keep cool, but my body is ruled by my MS and most of the time it overheats. So Loving this chilly weather. YAY! Have a great weekend haunting!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ya fall has hit to I am planning on decorating out side on the first two weekends of oct my party is the 3 weekend . we have a big storm coming thur to so I will work on inside decorations still need my army cards done , rabbit hole but may wait to do it till after I get the mask but will see have to move all our riding gear for that one LOL 

cant wait to see your pics girl when done whoot

and figure out what I am wearing LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok got a plan for costum wish me luck at finding what I need lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

Hope you got lots done today girl. I did nothing but chill lol


----------



## Killamira

Hey chillaxing chicky! Yes I am getting stuff done tonight. Today got eaten up by a trip to HD and some cartoon network lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

today going to do a little aranging on patio to get ready for next weekend and may start on rabbit hole today


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok today added more to my door 


made this chandler that will have black tea lights on it wanted to show you with white ones each circle will have them this is for out side on patio it will be above the fire place i will have out there :0 




got more purple lights hung on celling and few more things done in bathroom


----------



## frogkid11

Hey Saki - I went to our state fair yesterday and one of the craft fair submissions was the White Bunny from Alice and I immediately thought of you and that bunny you bought at the thrift store recently. I took a pic of him because he really isn't the 'friendliest" looking creature and thought this may bring some inspiration to the updates you plan on making. Enjoy !


----------



## Saki.Girl

That is fanrasic thank u it dose give me some ideas for his cloths thank u 


frogkid11 said:


> Hey Saki - I went to our state fair yesterday and one of the craft fair submissions was the White Bunny from Alice and I immediately thought of you and that bunny you bought at the thrift store recently. I took a pic of him because he really isn't the 'friendliest" looking creature and thought this may bring some inspiration to the updates you plan on making. Enjoy !
> 
> View attachment 174913


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok here is what is done in the house other then the bathroom still have more to do in it and also a rabbit hole but this is what is done so far inside i start on the outside this weekend whoot 




















more of the inside to come when i get it done and pics of the outside too


----------



## MummyOf5

Saki.Girl said:


> ok here is what is done in the house other then the bathroom still have more to do in it and also a rabbit hole but this is what is done so far inside i start on the outside this weekend whoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more of the inside to come when i get it done and pics of the outside too


Love the gargoyle on top of the cabinet, where did you get him?


----------



## Saki.Girl

MummyOf5 said:


> Love the gargoyle on top of the cabinet, where did you get him?


home depot about 4 years ago


----------



## MummyOf5

Love him! Your house looks great, can't wait to see what you do outside


----------



## Saki.Girl

MummyOf5 said:


> Love him! Your house looks great, can't wait to see what you do outside


thank you still have the rabbit hole to do inside and finishe the queen of hearts bath room much more pics to come and of course the outsdie pics too


----------



## dawnski

Saki.Girl, it all looks fantastic. What a great decorating job!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thank you many more pics to come rest of house and outside


----------



## Saki.Girl

the first of my 2 pocket watches arrived. ready to kick but outside this weekend inside almost done all but rabbit hole which i may start on today


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok started on rabbit hole but has to wait go figuer are washer died today so new one comeing tommorow so i pulled all the outside stuff out to my patio to start friday and the weekend but i did put some some touches on my fire place that will be out side i am going to have candles in it but love the look so far have to get some more black spray paint rain out so will do more on the few touches when i get it . hehe


----------



## Saki.Girl

So ready to get home and start to create a evil wonderland whoot


----------



## Erzsébet

Love the detailing and the richness of it all, very wonderland! You've done so much! Oh man, now my plans for next years party have been shaken...


----------



## Saki.Girl

Erzsébet said:


> Love the detailing and the richness of it all, very wonderland! You've done so much! Oh man, now my plans for next years party have been shaken...


thanks after this weekend there will be lots more pics of the set up outside


----------



## Killamira

Saki everything is looking fabulous! I love how it is all turning out! I been MIA for a few days but still getting things done. About to go sift my skittles and vodka then back to finishing a piece of furniture I am determined to get done this week. Feeling a bit run down but I will return with pics and pizzazz!! soon!


----------



## MummyOf5

Skittles and vodka - sounds interesting


----------



## Saki.Girl

Killamira said:


> Saki everything is looking fabulous! I love how it is all turning out! I been MIA for a few days but still getting things done. About to go sift my skittles and vodka then back to finishing a piece of furniture I am determined to get done this week. Feeling a bit run down but I will return with pics and pizzazz!! soon!


there you are i woundered where you were LOL 
thank you i can not wait to show you the out side omg i started tonight and i am loving it lots lots more to do but got a good start on it tonight back at it all day tommorow and sund then pics to come


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok got a great start today here it is so far still more to put up but i have been at it for 9 hrs time for a brake LOL but wanted to share 
the start of the patio 














he will have a hooka but like i said not done yet more to go  

it was 75 today lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

where all the black sticks are that is where my army cards will be


----------



## Bethany

Looks Great Saki!! Man I want to attend this party!!


----------



## dawnski

Saki.girl, do you let trick or treaters see your backyard or is it just for your party guests? I love the flowers you made for your trellis. Really creative stuff you've set up.


----------



## Cloe

Wow! Amazing stuff. I'd love to be a party guest just to admire your work.


----------



## Saki.Girl

dawnski said:


> Saki.girl, do you let trick or treaters see your backyard or is it just for your party guests? I love the flowers you made for your trellis. Really creative stuff you've set up.


thank you everyone more to come there is purple light in gazebo and the black tres have purple light i will get pics of it once done more tumb stones and stuff to bo up tommorow

the flowers will have glow sticks in the faces night of party to light them up 
It just for my party  we dont get tricker treaters anyway and this way i also do not have to worry about people vandlizing my stuff


----------



## Kelloween

Saki.Girl said:


> thank you everyone more to come there is purple light in gazebo and the black tres have purple light i will get pics of it once done more tumb stones and stuff to bo up tommorow
> 
> the flowers will have glow sticks in the faces night of party to light them up
> It just for my party  we dont get tricker treaters anyway and this way i also do not have to worry about people vandlizing my stuff


you have been busy!! Looking really creepy Alicey dark great!!


----------



## Saki.Girl




----------



## Saki.Girl




----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


>


That skeleton is ADORABLE!! 

Everything is looking Spooktacular!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> That skeleton is ADORABLE!!
> 
> Everything is looking Spooktacular!!!!


thank you girl all is done but putting up army cards and that i will do night before party then take pics and i will do rabbit hole next weekend. done decorating yaaaa now to sit back and enjoy oct


----------



## Bethany

Don't forget to do a video walk thru the night of!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Don't forget to do a video walk thru the night of!!!


oh i will for sure  i will add the final little touches the night before and for sure take vid


----------



## Saki.Girl

lol oh wait no sitting back i have to finish my costum LOL
just started my staff


----------



## offmymeds

Wow Saki, just blown away!! It looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

offmymeds said:


> Wow Saki, just blown away!! It looks fantastic!!!


Thank you so much 
Iwill for sure post up picks with all finihing touch rabbit hole is going up this weekend haha guess I was wring about being done have till the nineteenth to change stuff add stuff lol but I will post pics and do vid walk thur on 19th


----------



## Killamira

I have just a min for a post. Saki your haunt looks incredible!! I can't wait to sit down and check it all out more thoroughly when I get a moment this week! Here is a bit of what I have been up to.


----------



## Killamira




----------



## Saki.Girl

can not wait to see all your pics girl your pics look like some cool props


----------



## Killamira

my center piece






for the clock room. Still needing to add the roman numerals and clock face.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Killamira said:


> my center piece
> View attachment 177074
> for the clock room. Still needing to add the roman numerals and clock face.


oh i love it


----------



## Killamira

Thanks Saki, I found this huge mirror in a yard sale this summer for 10 bucks! I've just been adding to it when I find what I think will look good while digging through my tubs.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Killamira said:


> Thanks Saki, I found this huge mirror in a yard sale this summer for 10 bucks! I've just been adding to it when I find what I think will look good while digging through my tubs.


that is cool I just pulled a bunch of stuff out for my staff I am making and my costume lol will see how it turns out


----------



## Saki.Girl

finished the staff for my costum hard to see but there is actual red lights that light up under the black cloth


----------



## Saki.Girl

So I am off for next 4 days and thought of a whol bunch more things for decorations haha so I will be busy post pics soon


----------



## Killamira

I am finally back at it for a day or so yay!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Killamira said:


> I am finally back at it for a day or so yay!


yaaaaaaa cant wait to see what you are working on. i started the rabbit hole but will finish it next week before party since i still have to do laundry LOL


----------



## Immortalia

Oh how pretty!!!



Saki.Girl said:


> finished the staff for my costum hard to see but there is actual red lights that light up under the black cloth


----------



## Saki.Girl

Immortalia said:


> Oh how pretty!!!


looks better in person i think i will add a few keys and cards to it need to work on my wig and crown next need to go pick up black spray paint LOL 

oh and working on my clock to LOL


----------



## Immortalia

Sheesh! I need to hire you to help me with my costume!!! LOL I've never made my own before and have a design in mind, but have no clue how to execute it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Immortalia said:


> Sheesh! I need to hire you to help me with my costume!!! LOL I've never made my own before and have a design in mind, but have no clue how to execute it.


what is it you want to do maybe i can help  

OMG i am loveing the clock so far i am doing whoot pics soon


----------



## Immortalia

I want to be a witch to match my daughter....but not the traditional witches dress that you always see. 

I bought a beautiful witches hat at michaels that was my inspiration. It is purple with a black lace spiderweb overlay. I want to do black leather pants, black boots, with a custom-made "coat". I want it to be the same color purple with black on the inside parts you can see, have sleeves that flare from the elbow into an elegant long drape (not like a pirate shirt), with a princess style cut on top and a corset overlay of spiderweb lace that will have grommets up the back to lace, and I want the hemline to start from the buttons in the front that will end roughly 3 inches below the pant waistline and have a graceful curve causing the hemline in back to hit about where the back of my knees are. Basically an updated "skirted" coat...sort of? Did any of that make sense??? LOL


----------



## MummyOf5

Immortalia said:


> I want to be a witch to match my daughter....but not the traditional witches dress that you always see.
> 
> I bought a beautiful witches hat at michaels that was my inspiration. It is purple with a black lace spiderweb overlay. I want to do black leather pants, black boots, with a custom-made "coat". I want it to be the same color purple with black on the inside parts you can see, have sleeves that flare from the elbow into an elegant long drape (not like a pirate shirt), with a princess style cut on top and a corset overlay of spiderweb lace that will have grommets up the back to lace, and I want the hemline to start from the buttons in the front that will end roughly 3 inches below the pant waistline and have a graceful curve causing the hemline in back to hit about where the back of my knees are. Basically an updated "skirted" coat...sort of? Did any of that make sense??? LOL


If it was me doing that and I started now it might be ready next year LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

the coat i am using for my out fit i got from mystic crypt you might find some items here that would work 

http://www.mysticcrypt.com/gothic-clothing-c-67.html?zenid=7ob1a771mhv8ikqtaanh7ooch3

this is the jacket i got which i am adding to there will be material draging to the floor


----------



## Saki.Girl

finished the clock i love it 

before


after


----------



## Killamira

Saki that staff is pretty righteous! And the clock is beautiful! Totally you! Everything is looking so great! If I remember correctly your party is next weekend? Are you ready? I know it looks amazing, but as an artist I know you probley still have things in mind to do! I am so far behind right now. well not really, just feels like it. Ive been away from the house far more then I would of liked at this point! The ceiling of cards is just about done, whew...crazy idea lol I've been fishing my UV room and just started on the hearts room and realize I have more then I thought in there. I even have a few tubs I haven't even looked in and omg outside I have a wreath! That's all.... But I now have all week to work and I know I am great under pressure!


----------



## Killamira

Buffy here was a ***** to get dressed yesterday!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ya its next weekend i still got stuff to do but will be ready i started on the rabbit hole here is pics the washer and dry and door will be coverd next weekend but have the most of it coverd and ready to go


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the skelleton . i have to get my out fit done this weekend LOL nothing like waiting till last min lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

recived the coolest gift today for my party thank you PIB


----------



## Killamira

Awesome rabbit hole! Yeh last minute is kinda my thing too. Obviously both of us do a lot for a few months but when it comes down to it, the last minute is is very productive lol That is a crazy cool gift you got there!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok have to share my cattipler hooka i just made it is still drying but i love how it truned out so whatnted to post 


working on my crown and wig right now


----------



## Kelloween

Saki.Girl said:


> finished the clock i love it
> 
> before
> 
> 
> after


Awesomeness!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> Awesomeness!!


thanks sweetie have missed you


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok my dark crown is done this was made from a dollore tree crown haha 



it will be on this wig now to add some stuff to the wig hehe


----------



## Killamira

Oh right on! Love that crown!


----------



## Saki.Girl

How's yours coming along girl


----------



## Saki.Girl

Last weekend befor party have it pretty well ready. Going to have a few things that will wait till day of party to put out.. al week looks dry hope it is next sat so can use fire pit. Finish mt costm is priority today lol might try a black wig insted of red and black but will see.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I added two cards for those that can't figuer out dark queen lol I am also going with a black wig . Now to add some dark hearts to my out fit


----------



## moonwitchkitty

too cool Saki


----------



## Saki.Girl

thank you getting all the final details done LOL you know how that gose


----------



## Saki.Girl

i love how this truned out


----------



## Saki.Girl

got more done today 

added another grave yard and hung sign and my amazing reaper candle holer gifts there will be a table under all this of food 




the whitch pots will have ice and hold drinks 


add more to fireplace area and also hung my reaper gift frame photos


----------



## Saki.Girl

flooting cards to tree


----------



## Saki.Girl

So excited for party this coming Saturday


----------



## Killamira

I love your outside!! How awesome!! I have not begun placing anything out yet, rain is a pain. How is your forecast for the party? Mine is still two weeks out so I keep praying for no rain! Everything looks amazing Saki!


----------



## Killamira

I am starting to finish up sections of the house. Here is the window seat in the main room.


----------



## Killamira

what is that under your graveyard sign? Looks like half a punkin? Its cool whatever it is!


----------



## Killamira

Oh mu goodness just saw the tea pot and cups!! Adorable


----------



## Killamira

So I changed at the last minute and am going as a dark insane Alice. Partly because I already have a queen and I found the most darling tights lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

I am so excited Thursday is my bday, Saturday party weather rocks dry. So will be out at fire pit yaa. I will get army cards up Saturday. And put final touch out all week . 
Love the widow sit looks cool I got my out fit together going as dark queen


----------



## Saki.Girl

I bought this black jacket, then found this sheet like thing added it to jacket along with creepy cloth and some hearts it drags on ground behind me .


----------



## Saki.Girl

View attachment 178917

Here is the back


----------



## Bethany

Looking good ladies!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Saki, So much to take in, your guests really will be in wonderland, wondering how you came up with so many whimsical props! Love all the scenes you put together.

Killamira, The window seat area is fantastic. Love all the wall treatments you have added. 

Both you ladies really have the touch it takes to pull off this theme. Great job!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thank you guys. I am sitting here at work brain stir.ing more ideas I got 5 days haha to add more . I can't wait to take pics and share when it's all up and ready. What a fun theam it has been.


----------



## Killamira

Haha Saki! Some ppl will say the last week is for resting.....NOPE! The last week is for big ideas in small amounts of time!!


----------



## Killamira

So I have a question for ideas. My kitchen cupboards. Last year I did similar to what you have done with ravens and silhouettes. I would like to do something new. Got any ideas for me to kick around?


----------



## Killamira

Thanks paint it black. I love the wall treatments. They are vinyl table cloths! Very cheap at oriental trading Co or windy city I believe.


----------



## Killamira

This link is not working for me. It shows up as a link and not a photo too. Just fyi saki


Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 178917
> 
> Here is the back


----------



## Killamira

I love this dress!! I've got to admit, this would be worn on other days other then Halloween for me lol! Beautiful!


Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 178916
> 
> I bought this black jacket, then found this sheet like thing added it to jacket along with creepy cloth and some hearts it drags on ground behind me .


----------



## Killamira

Well Happy Happy Unbirthday to you Saki..till Thursday that is!


Saki.Girl said:


> I am so excited Thursday is my bday, Saturday party weather rocks dry. So will be out at fire pit yaa. I will get army cards up Saturday. And put final touch out all week .
> Love the widow sit looks cool I got my out fit together going as dark queen


----------



## Saki.Girl

Killamira said:


> So I have a question for ideas. My kitchen cupboards. Last year I did similar to what you have done with ravens and silhouettes. I would like to do something new. Got any ideas for me to kick around?


ok throwing some ideas out there how about a bunch of diffrent photos of key holes 
or maybe mad hatter and key holes with some diffrent hats or tea pots


----------



## Saki.Girl

Killamira said:


> Well Happy Happy Unbirthday to you Saki..till Thursday that is!


thank you sweetie


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Saki.Girl said:


> ok throwing some ideas out there how about a bunch of diffrent photos of key holes
> or maybe mad hatter and key holes with some diffrent hats or tea pots


Picture frame spooky pictures behind the Key holes.. Shadow boxes are the Bomb for a more drawn effect.


----------



## Saki.Girl

few more ideas a bunch of chest peices maybe even some boards


----------



## Killamira

I like those ideas. Keep them coming if you have any more. I will dig through my craft room and see what I can find. I am at budget (HA! over of course) and if I can fluff and cut something it will help ! Now when you say shadow boxes what do you mean? What I am thinking just off the top is combing those ideas and using canvas frames which I have a ton of not connected yet for my art. Printing out keyhole, or hats etc or possibly quick drawing some out of old cereal box cardboard. . seems a bit too much for the cupboards. Plus the house has anti short peoples cupboards. Seriously there are some I haven't been into in forever! lol I used to have a nice handled step stool, but I tend to be a bit shaky now a days and I want to stay fall free!


----------



## Killamira

Chest boards... hmmmm I could paint up those I bet


----------



## moonwitchkitty

.







it has more of a 3D effect 
Viewed through a keyhole this would be awesome


----------



## Killamira

Oh wow Moon! I am not sure if I love you for this or not.. I suddenly have a twinge in my chest that I am running out of time! lol Beautiful 


moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 179148
> .
> View attachment 179149
> 
> it has more of a 3D effect
> Viewed through a keyhole this would be awesome


----------



## Saki.Girl

Lol I know I thought of a couple ideas and told my self no you don't have time. Last night did nothing my pup had to go to vet she had so burr like things that got in her ears and were on ear drums so 200 dollors later and a drug up baby they got them out so I layed with her all night. Thank goodness we took her in she kept shaking head Sunday. The vet said they are one way burrs and would just go deeper she could have lost hearing. No clue where she got it from but glad she is ok .


----------



## Saki.Girl

So what did u come up with for kitchen killm


----------



## Immortalia

Oh your poor puppy! Glad that you are a good animal lover and pay attention when she does something out of the norm, that had to hurt having sand-burrs inside her ears! Yikes!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thank you ya I am so glad we took her yesterday I just new something was not right. My poor sweetie one of them was like half a inch. I wish I new where she got it but glad there out and she is back to her happy self.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Tonight home to decorate more lol paint a your late sign .


----------



## Killamira

Poor baby! I agree, I am happy to hear you also are a great fur baby momma! 200 bucks, ouch!! But that hurt is nothing compared to what she would of gone through without vet care. You rock! I love my babies, I am know sometimes to love them a bit more than people! Ok.. maybe most the time!


----------



## Killamira

Nothing on the cabinets yet, but here is the rabbit hole I've been working on. Because it is a main pathway in the house I had to wait on construction of it. It is not done, I have yet to add the details and tuck in corners, but you get the idea.


----------



## Saki.Girl

the rabbit hole looks killer i love it


----------



## Killamira

Thanks. It was the first prop idea I had when I decided to do this theme. I've got strings of yellow and blue lights behind the craft paper to lighten up the way. I am just poking holes with a skewer to introduce twinkle lights and help light it up a bit. I will be adding spider webbing and skulls etc to it in the next few days. The tree I had made a few years back and it was needing a reboot, so I chopped off the roots and made it fit hanging from the ceiling.


Saki.Girl said:


> the rabbit hole looks killer i love it


----------



## rosella_au

Just read through this thread and I must say I am amazed by the creativity and skill you have. Some great ideas here!
Can't wait to see pics from the night s


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok added a few more items to bath room


----------



## Saki.Girl

The other side of sink  got my heads done for my army cards they are drying those I will post up pics of Saturday when I put them out
My finishing touches in bathroom happen Saturday to need to get toliet seat on too lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

rosella_au said:


> Just read through this thread and I must say I am amazed by the creativity and skill you have. Some great ideas here!
> Can't wait to see pics from the night s


Thank you  my party is Saturday so final pics will go up for mine this weekend  4 more days to creat lol


----------



## ccj

Amazing work throughout your entire layout Saki.girl - your guests are going to have so much fun just taking in all of the details you have added! So nice...


----------



## Saki.Girl

ccj said:


> Amazing work throughout your entire layout Saki.girl - your guests are going to have so much fun just taking in all of the details you have added! So nice...


Thank u  
I love putting those little finishing touches  today after work I need to add more heads should be dry for army cards wanted them to have arms and legs but thus time they will not unless I find something laying around the house something to brain storm on today. Lol 
I am going to put a blow up giant reaper as my walk thur / key hole lol to party


----------



## Killamira

Saki!!! Happy Birthday to you (tomorrow) I bet you are super excited for the weekend!! Hope your weather is looking fabulous!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Killamira said:


> Saki!!! Happy Birthday to you (tomorrow) I bet you are super excited for the weekend!! Hope your weather is looking fabulous!


thank you the weather is looking kick *** whoot will be fire piting for sure


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok toilet seat is on 





did a little rearanging have the welcome sign as one of the first things guest will see


----------



## Killamira

Love love love love love!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Killamira said:


> Love love love love love!!!!!!!


thanks girl 
How is yours coming along. i can not wait for friday after work finish rabbit hole. bake some, do more final touches and satruday army cards lots more toches photos vidio walk thur then party whoot


----------



## pumpkinpie

Omg everything is looking so good...u both have done a fabulous job with this theme


----------



## Saki.Girl

pumpkinpie said:


> Omg everything is looking so good...u both have done a fabulous job with this theme


oh thank you it means a lot. I want my guest to be blown away with awww


----------



## Saki.Girl

made a few eat me cards to just put on random spots on food table


----------



## Bethany

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAKI! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thank u sweetie omg love this cake 


Bethany said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAKI! Hope you have a wonderful day!
> View attachment 179670


----------



## Saki.Girl

So my co worker gave me this goodie basket for my bday and omg there is so many things I can use for party. They will be going up tonight whoot


----------



## Killamira

Awesome co worker indeed!


----------



## Saki.Girl

here is my army cards they will be hung saturday


----------



## Saki.Girl

Off at noon today whhot


----------



## Saki.Girl

I am relly glad I have gone all out thus year. Making props really helped with not having a motorcycle . Next year not sure I will go all out I am buying new bike thus year 2014 and oh how I have missed it track days riding street oh ya I will be back to riding my *** off for sure. I will get pics up of all the final decorations up and vid to share 
party will rock


----------



## Araniella

Holey cow! These pics are amazing. Both of you are so going to 'wow' your guests! That rabbit hole is fantastic! Can't wait to see pics from the party!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Araniella said:


> Holey cow! These pics are amazing. Both of you are so going to 'wow' your guests! That rabbit hole is fantastic! Can't wait to see pics from the party!


thank you .


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok since i told everyone to bring the posion they wanted to drink i made a corner to put drinks in 


and will be out side at fire pit so gave the fountain a little


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok the mask a co worker got me added to this pot in bath room i dig it also added heart lights around mirror


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok crunch time lots to do today. Not sure why I am awake at 4:30 am. Lol rabit hole is first to takle and bake cup cakes lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

Lots of pics to come


----------



## moonwitchkitty

..............


----------



## Saki.Girl

haha love it


----------



## Saki.Girl

things are coming together awsome here is my army cards more pics to come


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Love how you you put your Guards up like that, so cool!


----------



## Bethany

Don't forget the Video walk through.


----------



## ALKONOST

Looks great, Saki!! Video please!!!!


----------



## Killamira

I've had you on my mind all weekend Saki!! Can't wait to see how everything went.


----------



## Saki.Girl

the party was a smash everyone loved it and was blown away . i will post pics soon here is one of my favorite haha


----------



## Saki.Girl

Really happy with how my party truned out. Now that my Halloween is over all my focues will be going to getting super fit and saving for new motorcycle  I think I actual got for the first time Halloween burn out cause I have thought nothing but Halloween last 8 months to keep me not going crazy with no motorcycle. 
I have got pics down loaded and will down load walk thur. I have almost all of my haunt taken down I decorate in back yard and now that party is over and we are not having rain packing it up. 
So pics soon and kailler can not wait to see all your pics


----------



## Kelloween

Saki.Girl said:


> Really happy with how my party truned out. Now that my Halloween is over all my focues will be going to getting super fit and saving for new motorcycle  I think I actual got for the first time Halloween burn out cause I have thought nothing but Halloween last 8 months to keep me not going crazy with no motorcycle.
> I have got pics down loaded and will down load walk thur. I have almost all of my haunt taken down I decorate in back yard and now that party is over and we are not having rain packing it up.
> So pics soon and kailler can not wait to see all your pics



Just don't ride off and forget us! Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> Just don't ride off and forget us! Can't wait to see your pics!


Lol no worries on that secreat reapers are to much fun I will get some pics posted tonightb


----------



## Bethany

Here's my shirt & helmet Saki. Realized when I went to put the shirt on Sat. that it wasn't the shirt I wanted. :/
hopefully I can find the one I really wanted with the Headless Horseman on it. 
can't wait to see pics of the party and your costume!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Lol oh man don't know how u guys wear half helmets lol but totaly dig the skulls one of mine is kinda like that it's full face with flat black skull and barbwire. 
Ok and I did not take a pic of me lol but I am dressing up for a bike night in same thing next week so will take pics lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok here is a few


----------



## Saki.Girl




----------



## Saki.Girl




----------



## Saki.Girl

i have learned it is best to have someone be in charge of pics cause if your the host you get so busy you forget stuff/ ugh leason learned 
lets see if this works click on pic for first part of walk thur 
let me know if works guys


----------



## Saki.Girl

2 part of walk thur i did this before everyone arrived and the food table was up and then forgot to go back and do another one  sorry


----------



## Tannasgach

Standing O Saki!!! Everything looks phenomenal! I really like how your theme is cohesive through all your spaces. From your outside area right down to the bathroom. Lot of work girl, but it came out beautiful. Bravo!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thank you it was a fin one for sure


----------



## Saki.Girl

Killamira when is your party ? Can't wait to see your pics


----------



## Bethany

Nicely done Saki!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thank you sweetie


----------



## Paint It Black

Saki, I loved seeing your final walk-through. I wish I could have been there to hear what all your guests said about the cool atmosphere you provided for your party. It is amazing the amount of thought and detail that went into your planning, and I am sure they all appreciated it! Now, we still want to see your costume.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thank you pib people were blown away. Few of them ask me how do you look at something and say I can make this out of it. They were like omg you have thought of everything. 
It was very cool. I told them I am just luck I am creative and refuse to pay stupid prices on stuff when can make it for half of that. 
Next tues I will have hunbby take pics of me dressed up see if I can keep my streak of 6 wins in a row there lol


----------



## LadySherry

Thank you Saki girl. I have followed this thread since you started it and I was driving to work on Monday trying to decide how to decorate the outdoor kitchen. (rats and spiders have been done) and then it hits me. Twisted Alice in wonderland since next years theme is Twisted tales. I will use the outdoor kitchen as a preview to next year. Trip to dollar tree scored me some foamboard and walaa army cards.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Lady that is Awsome I will have to paint something for your twisted theme for u


----------



## LadySherry

Saki.Girl said:


> Lady that is Awsome I will have to paint something for your twisted theme for u


Oooooo my very own Sakigirl art work. That is very sweet of you.


----------



## Saki.Girl

LadySherry said:


> Oooooo my very own Sakigirl art work. That is very sweet of you.


I will come up with something cool for u


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice job Saki.Girl. Really happy to hear that everyone had a great time and your place just looked fab. I too have been impressed by the items you transformed that I never would have given a second thought to. Loved your giant card garland idea.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Nice job Saki.Girl. Really happy to hear that everyone had a great time and your place just looked fab. I too have been impressed by the items you transformed that I never would have given a second thought to. Loved your giant card garland idea.


thank you it was fun doing this theme and sharing with everyone. hope that it gives others ideas for there own huants


----------



## Killamira

Hey Ghouls and boils! I have yet to finish reading this all after all the fun, I will catch up this up coming week and put up the bunches of photos I've got from our bash. My MS is requesting I stay down a bit longer but I am feeling better every day! Nothing wrong, just Halloween and all it's fun takes a bit out of me and I need to regenerate! lol Saki everything looked amazing!! I can't wait to chit chat with you ! Here are just a few of the party for you guys to lookie see.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Get to feeling better sweetie. Can wait to see more and chat with you too


----------



## Saki.Girl

Hope your feeling better sweetie. Still can not wait to see your pics


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Saki girl your pics are great! I'll bet your pary was a huge success! It's hard to say what I like best ( It all looks so good. ) but I really like your card guards and your bathroom. Nice work! 

Killamira nice caterpillar! He looks oddly familiar.  your cake is lovely too. Did you make it? I hear you have been under the weather. Feel better soon.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thank you the party went over huge. It was a fun theme to do for sure


----------



## Saki.Girl

Killamira I was just thinking you never posted your pics from party last year still love to see them


----------

